# Kingdom of Alwen Res: Sword of Power Campaign



## DungeonMaster (May 6, 2005)

*This game is not accepting any further adventurers! Sorry! *

Hail Mercenaries and Heroes of the purge of Atherstone!  

I've set up this thread so that everyone from my regular gaming group that can't play over the summer can converse * in character * to flesh out their backstories and I will add game tidbits of course! 
This is simpler, more elegant PBP than by email in my opinion.
Proper roleplay, interesting interactions is worth * in game * XP!  Don't write your life story in one post, the point is to discover the character bit by bit. 

To try and start a conversation just remember a situation and post it as such: 

_ On the smouldering ruins of the barracks Shenk looks over the wholesale slaughter of soldiers he was a part of and says out loud: ... _ 

Or: 

_ Togenheim feels torn by the brutal slaying of his halfling comrade by another. He decides to confront Shenk before parting with him and following Stryker Dale... _ 

Any game situation from any time point can be brought up as conversation, even as far back as when you were throwing gnomes into sand cave walls. As long as it remains entirely consistent with the actions and events that have occured! 

(I'm incidentally working on the full write up of the campaign but you likely remember most situations)


----------



## Kinger (May 6, 2005)

*Kicking things off...*

Bison Run Thunderous withdraws his blade of fire from the now-still soldier's corpse. The magical fire hisses and crackles as the blood burns away. The druid's eyes flick cautiously over the mounds of bodies, seeking movement. Seeing none, he dismisses the flaming sword, which promptly disappears in a small puff.

"I be tinkan we did it, mon," the half-orc says to Shenk beside him, rolling his wide shoulders to rearrange the masses of pelts and hides that make his large frame appear even larger. "Good ting, too. I don't be likan dis 'reprogramman' dat skinny one mentioned. Now, where be our paladin companions?"

Spying the two tortured holy men, Bison Run Thunderous makes his way through the slain towards them. "Hey mon," he says to one. "Hey mon," to the other. "I be glad we found chu. Chu guys look like death now, so who knows what chu could look like if we be late?"


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 6, 2005)

The battle lust begins to recede from Galieths mind as the last soldier drops to the ground.  He walks over and begins to clean the gore off his spiked chain with the tabard of the nearest soldier.  A slight nod is given to the foaming barbarian standing next to him, Galieth scans the battlements warily looking for more danger, his heightened battle senses detecting none.  "I think its time we secured this fort".


----------



## ThaDoc (May 6, 2005)

"Well... so much for that one."  _As the soldier in black armour falls to the ground, finally vanquished._  "I would have killed him earlier if it weren't for this incredibly clunky axe.  I could barely swing worrying about hitting someone else on the back-swing", _as Shenk drummed up a rancorous laughter over the wails of the injured and dying._  "QUIT YER BELLYACHIN'!"  _He yelled, shushing most of the pleas for help._

_Letting the axe fall to his side, Shenk approached the third of his kin to join the party, the flying terror from above_.  

"You there, how is it that you're able to jump twice your height off the ground!?!  I've heard of magics that can do this, but you don't come across as the brand of person to use them...."


----------



## Kinger (May 7, 2005)

*Referencing earlier events...*

*Slipping back in time to when we left Atherstone... the second time. Go-go ripple-dissolve flashback effect! Diddlidoo diddlidoo diddlidoo diddlidoo...*

Bison-Run-Thunderous gave the barest hint of a smile as he led his new comrades into the wild. His herd was growing, finally. The bison was a fine companion, but it helped when one's companions could understand you without magical aid.

As if reading his thoughts, the large buffalo next to him gave a loud snort and shook its massive, shaggy head. The druid could read the distrust and suspicion his animal companion felt towards the latest additions to the herd, and reached a hand out to stroke the beast's hairy neck. "Easy mon," he murmered in orcish. "Dese be friends now. Friends."

Hearing the words he'd been trained to understand, the animal calmed slightly.

"Dat's right, mon. Dat's right."

The half-orc couldn't help but recall he and his companion's similarities. He and the bison were survivors of hardships that stripped away their respective herds. They lived through each day with the knowledge that if they were strong, it would not be the last. Granted, it would be a struggle, but they had endured up until now, and would continue to do so.

Still, these new companions offered curiosities, if nothing else.

Bison-Run-Thunderous slowed his pace to let a horse take the lead. "Just keep going dis way, mon," he said to the steel-clad rider, waving a hand off towards the horizon. "Dat be North, which be da way you wanna go, right?"

As his new herd passed by him, the half-orc studied them intently, trying to judge which ones would require the most aid in survival. The small one in the black cloak, and thin one in the robes, and especially the old one...

He snorted. They were in his pack now, so he needed to support them, no matter how little support he needed himself.

The armour-clad figure bringing up the rear had caught his attention initially. Though wrapped in steel like the paladins up front, this figure had a hint of savagry about him, much like his own. To top it all off, this figure, Shenk, was a half-orc too.

Bison-Run-Thunderous got back into pace beside the other half-orc. "So Shenk, mon, where'd chu come from? I don't see many orckin in da wilds much anymore. What chu be doin' wandering, like me?"


----------



## ThaDoc (May 7, 2005)

Letting out a humph, and focusing on the "path" ahead, Shenk paused at length. It was unlear whether he was lost in thought, or deliberately forcing silence over the point of conversation. Just before Bison, deterred by his silence, was about to start off back to the front of the column, Shenk finally spoke up. 

"...well...I was birthed into a tribe hostile to our kind. My mother tried to keep me safe, but the others were... not as enthused..." 
A pained look came over Shenk's face

"One day in my tenth year I was playing with myself as was accustomed to years of being an outcast, when a group of the other children from the tribe approached me, intent to do a bit of their own brand of playing."
The pained look lingered for only a moment more before melting into a furrowed brow filled with anger.

"I was different from them. It was a fact reminded to me only too often."
"My mother scolded me whenever I fought back. It angered me more when *I* was scolded in front of the others. Always they started a confrontation, and *I* Was Scolded"
Shenk gripped the hilt of his mighty sword as tight as if battle was upon him.

"That day was the day I would fight back. The avalanche of stones thrown at me before that day had lain across my back, weighing down upon me. That day I would throw Them ALL Back!"

"And throw them back I did."

Shenk paused to study a small field rodent, gnawing on whatever berry it had collected for itself...just before it was snatched up by a roaming bird of prey. 

"...one of the lads stepped forward and slung a stone at me. The damned thing struck me square in the head. I knew it had opened up a wound. Blood was all about my face. What happened next was...difficult to forget." 

Shenk lessened the grip on his sword and rubbed at a scar over his brow.

"A fury began to well up within me, burning my very soul. My vision slowly clouded over and before my mother's scoldings could take root the rage boiled over... into my fists... into that boy."

"From that, it wasn't hard to imagine the repercussions from that savage display. The tribe elders gave my mother an ultimatum. Either I was to leave for good, and take with me my tainted heritage... or they were going to end it with their own devices... more stones most probably"

"So I was sent away. What else was my mother to do? Let them kill me?"

Shenk paused to take a sip of water and offered some to Bison...though he wasn't quite sure *why* Bison would need any. =P

"...I survived for two years on my own...some inate skill came over me. Taught me how to hunt, how to sleep wide awake, how to co-habitate with nature. That brings us closer to what stands before you today. 
I came across a hermit as I made my way north for the hot season. This old man had strange powers. He communed with himself, to a being above all things we know. His resolve gave him power, a power he shared with me... right after I tried to steal a fresh hock of venison..."

Shenk chuckled heartily as he remembered his run-in with his old master.

"I was fond of that old man...it was a sad day when he went. Before he left though, he showed me how to fight, how to carry myself with more dignity than was afforded our kind, and most importantly how to wield the power awarded to the questors of a long-lost god."

Studying the twisted face of his audience, Shenk realized he had gone on much too long.

"So my friend, are you satisfied with my response?"

A nod from Bison just before he carried on back to the front of the party left Shenk to return to managing his difficult trudge in such heavy personal fortifications. Only this time his thoughts weren't wholly upon when the next enemy encounter were to occur. They were fixed upon the bloody, mangled body of that boy from not so long ago. The boy's life extinguished because fate chose him to incur Shenk's pent-up wrath that day.

As the group made its way over the next hill, Shenk reflected on everything that made him who he was today. He knew now that his mother's scoldings were never from her disdain for the colour of his skin. She loved enough to send him away and he was still alive because of her. 

"Someday..." Shenk muttered under his breath, "someday I will return and show them what this abomination has become..." His hand had made its way into his belt pouch unwittingly; pawing at a stone the size of a child's clenched fist; the dried blood covering it from what seemed another life.

Courtesy of Shenk Bloodrock


----------



## Kinger (May 7, 2005)

OOC: I had a great reply all written up last night, but wouldnchaknowit, before I could post it, the forum ate it, or IE ate it, or something, so now it's gone. Bugger. Oh well, starting anew...
********

Bison-Run-Thunderous blinked in stunned surprise behind his fur mask, then split his face in an amused, tooth-baring grin. "You know mon," he says, accent unplaceable and occasionally incomprehensible, "If you had said 'mah tribe kicked me out,' dat woulda been enough. Dat was my plan." The druid pauses to scratch the back of his neck with the long, thick fingernails of one hand. "But, since you didn't, I be tinkan I'll return da gesture."

The half-orc gathered his thoughts for a moment. It wasn't often he related personal history to anyone. Animals didn't care, even when they could understand, and these were the first intelligent creatures he'd run across for a long time. The last ones were content to attack without provocation, too.

"Mah tribe lived out in da Wilderness. Mah fawda was a strong orc, a good provida. Mah mudda was orckin, like us, but dat weren't held against us. If we could survive and contribute to da tribe, dat was enough. Problem was, mon, I was da runt of my generation, and somewhat of a disappointment to mah stronger fawda, bruddas, and sistas."

The "runt" flashes a brief, tusked grin to Shenk, attempting to hide the ever-so-slightly pained expression beneath his mask. Bison was still a very tall and wide half-orc, but it is obvious to Shenk that, through the layers of hide and pelt, the druid is not nearly as muscular as he. He also seemed occasionally clumsy.

"'Disappointment,' bah!" he continues. "Da only one who didn't see me as such was da old druid who lived in our territory, Storm-Shrouded-By-Night. But, I had only met him once, and tought he was a bit crazy, if you catch mah drift." He grins again, now taking on a particularly self-satisfied tone. "When da famines came, and da pestilence came, dat, mon, was when da truly strong were revealed. My bruddas, sistas, and fawda withered and died, while I lived on. I endured. I survived." He smacks himself in the chest with his shield arm with satisfied finality. "And because of dat, I was resented by da rest of my tribe. 'Da runt lives on.' Bah! Dey ran me off. Dey didn't want me around, reminding dem dat deir fawdas, bruddas, and children were weaker dan da runt."

The druid sighs. "I wandered alone for da winter, den da spring, summer, and autumn. I learned how terrible solitude can be. It can drive one crazy, mon, just like dat druid. And, by lucky chance, dat be just who I ran into again."

He smiles. "I be tinkan we were both sick of being alone. Storm-Shrouded-By-Night taught be about da world, tings I'd never dreamed of. He taught me about da Eart-Mudda, and how we are all how children. He taught me about da Sun-Fawda, Moon-Brudda, and Star-Sistas. He taught me how reverence for da Great Family can make one dat much stronga. He taught me dat wit da Great Family, I be never truly alone in da wilds. Most importantly, witout mentionan it at all, he taught me how being part of a tribe, a pack, a herd, can drive away da depression, da craze, and leave happiness and satisfaction in its wake.

"Don't dat be right?" the druid says to the shaggy bison trundling beside him, patting the beast's flank.

The bison snorts, not really understanding what is said, but responding to the affection in kind regardless.

"Now," continues Bison to Shenk, "I am a druid like Storm-Shrouded-By-Night. I be among da Eart-Mudda's enlightened children, and favoured of da Great Family. I have cast aside mah old name to take up mah own, true name, in reverence for dat which truly humbles me, like mah mentor before me, and his before him.

"And now," he says, grinning again and looking suddenly very bestial with his tusks and furs, "My herd may be growan, if you be down wit dat."


----------



## ThaDoc (May 7, 2005)

*What happens when you don't read all the rules...*



			
				DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> Don't write your life story in one post, the point is to discover the character bit by bit.




I guess we blew that rule out of the water, eh Kinger?


----------



## Kinger (May 7, 2005)

Oops. *cough*


To be fair, there's a lot of time I didn't talk about. Lots of adventures not mentioned. Plenty more to reveal. Yup. Uh-huh.

Stop staring at me.

LOOK OVER THERE!!! *bolts*


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 7, 2005)

* No you're doing fine! And giving me ideas for September! *



> as Shenk drummed up a rancorous laughter over the wails of the injured and dying. "QUIT YER BELLYACHIN'!" He yelled, shushing most of the pleas for help.




An injured soldier, holding his entrails in his helmet, looks up from his crouched position amid the flaming carnage and defiantly attempts to scream but manages only a shrill wheeze: 
_ "You're exactly as they told us you would be.... Savages!... Savages!... No parlance, no rules of engagement. I expected no mercy but... but... You kill men as though they were orc!... My spirit will linger over the crucifix they will nail you to... I will watch your life rot away and torment it as a ghost... The symbol of eternal torment will be carved into your flesh by my children and you will be damned to the Abyss. _


----------



## Kinger (May 7, 2005)

Out of character: I forsee a certain spell that sounds like Conflict Sperious Moons in that soldier's near future. 

Back in character:

"Savages! Savages!" wheezes a dying man as Bison-Run-Thunderous passes.

The half-orc cannot help but smile the smile of a triumphant predator. "Savages. Dat be right, mon, dat be right." Today, some proved their ability to survive, while many did not. The two stolen paladins were part of his pack now, since there had been a chance of getting them back, Bison-Run-Thunderous had seized it.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 9, 2005)

*The gall some of these vanquished opponents have!*

_We pan over from Bison walking past the dying malefactor, to Shenk having a decidedly one-sided conversation with our indulging barbarian._

As the words of that poor loser reach over the death-throughs, Shenk's ears twitch and he turned slowly toward the direction from where they came. A twitch in his eye and brandishing enough tempered metal to make a blacksmith blush, he approached the soldier kneeling over his collection of innards, so obviously the man who spoke so defiantly.

"You believe that *We* are the savages? I'll tell you what savage is. Savage is forcing men once dedicated to honour, to work against their will for quests to help their sworn enemy. I have seen what your magics have done. Not killing a defeated captive, but instead making them work for survival is savage."

Shenk brought a gauntleted fist to the man's throat and lifted him from the ground.

"What did you expect when you took our party members? A letter of discord? A PETITION IN PROTESTATION?? We knew damn well what you foxes had in store for our defeated comrades!"

He tossed the dying man backwards on top of his dead mates.

"No. Force is the only thing you understand. You had us before with your show of force. If for a moment I saw that our group could have prevailed, I would have led the charge Personally! Instead we took advantage of you when you least expected it. Do NOT think to bring down this victory by threatening our welfare and with words like 'savage'."

Shenk noticed out of the corner of his eye, the figures of his flayed and tortured paladin friends come stumbling out of the shack. Infuriated, he again raised the soldier and pointed his head in that direction.

"Look at what your leader has done to prisoners! THAT isn't savage?!?"

Letting out a long breath Shenk rested the man on his feet and let him stand, wavering in the night. A sinister, toothy grin flashed Shenk's tusks to the ailing soldier.

"Don't be too disappointed in your performance tonight for someday we will meet again in that eternal battlefield above. I will come one day and you may attempt to exact revenge; but today is not that day!! Let the souls in the next world know the name Shenk Bloodrock!!"

A flash of steel reflected from the campfires, a tell-tale swoosh from Shenk's side brought the great axe above his head, poised to drop a blow that would wound a god.

"Repent your master's dishonour, it was he that condemned you all."

*Blammo*

(*roll* Oh, look at that, natural 20. Confirm critical... does a 28 hit an ailing soldier? Eeeexcellent... 59 damage. Does his soul even *make* it to the next plane?)


----------



## Kinger (May 9, 2005)

Overhearing Shenk's tirade, Bison-Run-Thunderous continues to smile. "Dat's eloquence, mon."

He and Shenk have slightly differing views, it seems. While both were concerned with getting their comrades back, if not a little personal satisfaction, Shenk did so for honour, and Bison did so for a better chance of survival.

Honour... The word didn't have much meaning to Bison-Run-Thunderous. Honour was one thing that the trials of the natural world cared nothing for. The Earth-Mother didn't need her children to be honourable. There were aspects of honour to be admired, of course, but as a whole it was an excuse used by many to justify weakness. 

Honour didn't help you out in the Wilds. Loyalty, yes. Determination, yes. Both were aspects of honour, and seperated from it they were of utmost importance. Combined with the rest of what honour entailed, however, and they were not worth sparing another thought for.

"Nuttan wrong wit beean a savage," Bison-Run-Thunderous murmured to himself. "Savages survive."


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 10, 2005)

Galieth looks up from his ponderings of the defense of the fort to his metal clad _friend?, _a newfound respect for the halforc forms in his mind and makes a mental note of is new attitude on honor.

As for Galieths attitude on honor, "fight to live".

As he looks around at the carnage, "all pawns", he mutters to himself and continues his plans for defending the fort.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 10, 2005)

*If memory serves me...*



			
				DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> _Togenheim feels torn by the brutal slaying of his halfling comrade by another. He decides to confront Shenk before parting with him and following Stryker Dale..._




From what I remember, there was nothing brutal about it. I wasn't armed and the halfling with his damned rat or beaver or whatever the hell that was attacked out of cold blood. The fact of the matter is, I dun sushi'd his glutious maximus


----------



## ThaDoc (May 10, 2005)

*The eloquence of running the fox away...*

I couldn't figure out how to quote with the quick reply, so apologies for the double post.
__________________________________________________________________________

Shenk wiped the axe down. Copious amounts of dried blood on weapon and personage are great displays of battle prowess, but the gleam of hardened steel on a battlefield can bring great changes in morale. Great pride in the bearer, or ominous dread in the opponent. He then called out to the barbarian huddled over his brain horde.

"My leaping comrade. A freshly shucked soldier lays at my feet. Feel free to indulge."

With that Shenk moved over to Bison and Galieth to discuss matters of that dank pit entrance and defence of the fort.

"A fine battle my comrades. We shall toast eachother in a tavern of our choosing later. Right now I recognize three problems that must be dealt with. At the onset of our siege on this compound we observed many soldiers pour out in defence of the farms. They will return soon enough to find they're legion-mates face down in a sea of their own blood."

He paused to remove an eviscerated tendon from the shoulder plate of his armour.

"When these soldiers return we have two choices..."

Tossing the gore aside he continued

"...cut them down as we've just done with these men. Or leave now and make haste to destroying the farms, continuing on to Atherstone. At this point I have no qualms about leaving along the road. Haste over stealth... As for the stone entrance to that hole...what lies within should stay *within*."

Shenk waited to hear their thoughts on the situation that could turn ugly *very* soon. The team's resources were already stretched thin after this fight, and he knew it. The victory was a hard fought one, and although Shenk wouldn't admit it so, he would welcome no other confrontations for the rest of the night...


----------



## Kinger (May 10, 2005)

The druid snorted to himself at Shenk's mentioning of a trip to the tavern. Unless they really wanted him to, Bison-Run-Thunderous had no intention of entering a place where he could not see the sky.

"I agree wit chu about dat cave, mon," begins Bison. "I don't be likan da prospect of goan down dere. I be tinkan it be best if we _not_ corner any beasts dat be lyan widdin. Also, we found our companions, so we don't be needan to go down dere anyway."

The druid looked about the compound quickly. "I don't be tinkan it be a good idea to stay here much longer eider, mon. We be wit our comrades again, so we don't be needan to stay. I be tinkan it be best if we just left now, wit all haste. If we travel swiftly, back da way we came, den I be tinkan we can be gone before dese ones notice."


OOC: And regarding the halfling: You do have to admit the slaying was rather brutal, wasn't it? I recall something about there being half a halfling remaining afterwards. I think Togenheim was more concerned about wishing Galieth well and catching up with the fleeing Stryker Dale (while carrying an unconscious Flasheye, I think), however, than Shenk.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 10, 2005)

--out of character--whats the druid spell that changes stone into clay?

Galieth ponders for a moment, "I think collapsing the entrance would be a start if we could somehow pull it off quickly enough."

He looks at the size of the battlements and compares it to his mental note of the height of the giants he's slain in the past few days and adds, "I don't think this fort is going to very defensible against giants, but we may be able to keep the other soldiers away with a well told lie and that black dome."

Galieth glances at the Barbarian who seems to be staring at a pile of brains in his hand and looking at Galieth funny......


P.S.
I seem to recall a critical hit that ended in the halflings demise, so what is he now a quarterling?  Wether or not you consider that brutal or just excesive thats up to you.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 10, 2005)

With a cocked eyebrow, Shenk glanced sidelong at Galieth...

"You mean to stay?  I realize you may feel ready for another fight but the others that have ties to the arcane or a divine higher power, including myself, will have used much of their resources this night.  Another battle would not be wise."

Note: Your right Ben, the halfling was killed with some unheardof amount of damage when he only had about 5 or so HP left.  What a waste XD   That pet of his came close to killing me moreso than his bow.  Silly halfer.


----------



## Kinger (May 10, 2005)

Bison-Run-Thunderous grunts to himself, then interjects. "I don't be tinkan stayan be da best plan, mon. Our paladin comrades be wit us again, so I don't be seean why we need to be stayan. Avoidan confrontation be a better way of survivan wit giants, I be expectan."

The druid gestures towards the entrance. "If we leave along da trail of all dose dat left before, at least until we be back amongst da trees, I be sure we can get away."

He pauses, considering and gnawing on his lower lip. "Aldough, mon, I don't be tinkan da paladins be in much shape for travel right now. However, I tink dey be in even less shape for fightan giants, so I be tinkan leaving soon be da best option."

OOC EDIT: The spell you're thinking of is Transmute Rock to Mud, and it's a 5th level spell that won't work if the stone is worked or magical. I can't cast it yet.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 11, 2005)

P.S.

Blag, I was thinking 3.5 again, theres a spell there thats 3rd level which would work wonders.




Galieth ponders the fort again and looks in the direction from which the group came then adds quietly, "our options then are to try and fortify this place, hide somewhere in the encampment, or to make a run for the break in the defenses where we came in and camp out there."


----------



## ThaDoc (May 11, 2005)

*Plenty of options...*

Shenk wiped the sweat on his brow into his hair to keep it in place and commented...

"Well, welcome back to the conversation Galieth. Now that we have the options solidified, we need to decide whether to stay or not. I say go, Bison says go... the rest of our party..."

Glanced back to the other members of The Guess Who...all staring blankly into the night sky or eating twice their weight in brains.

"...would follow an illithid if told to at this point. Unfortunately, this fort, no matter how well built, is still in enemy territory. *Very deep* in enemy territory. Even if we do hold it the night, why would we want to stay afterwards? We should break for the treeline we attacked from."

Shenk grabbed a torch from the ground, nearly burnt out, and slammed it into the chest of a dead soldier to keep it standing upright. He then called out to his party-mates.

"Pack up and ready yourselves. We leave for the farms and Atherstone before this torch burns out!"

*Note: Penalty to #10, Shenk Bloodrock. Unnessesary Roughness.
_________________________________________________________________
OOC: If we were to stick around, any of the wall spells in the PHB would work well for plugging up that hole I made in the gate. We need a transmute rock to flesh spell... Freshly squeezed walls would make anyone think twice before sieging us


----------



## Kinger (May 12, 2005)

OOC:

I'm thinking we're approaching time best played out around a table with all players present (plus DM of course), since it's not just side conversations made while marching (or what have you).

Where should we go next in the time machine? I've not spoken (or written) in a terrible Scottish accent in a while. Might be fun to give the pseudo-rhastafarian thing a rest, replacing it with Togenheim's occasional epithets.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 13, 2005)

Kinger said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm thinking we're approaching time best played out around a table with all players present (plus DM of course), since it's not just side conversations made while marching (or what have you).




OOC: I agree.  I guess we've run out of fun stuff to do with 200 dead soliers.  Maybe we could build a corpse pyramid and see if the pixies holding up the sun come close enough for capture.  

So, in lieu of losing the current plot to the impassible road-block of "YOUR NOT INCLUDING EVERYONE" I've prepared a little diddy bout that shining metal covered half-orc we all know by name:  (be kind and don't be hatin'.  I don't pretend to be a lyrics writer all the time)

_We travel back in time to Atherstone, just after the great purge.  We find Shenk struttin' along the marketplace while a Bardic lymric is played in the background.  (Whether or not an actual Bard wrote the song or if Shenk's just deluding himself his a whole different story  )_

*Note: I don't think WaWa pedals were invented yet.  So imagine this as someone plucking a banjo or something  *

Shenk Theme Song

Who's the green muscle man
that's a fight machine to all the peasants?
-SHENK!
You're damn right

Who is the orc
That would wrench a neck for his brother orc?
-SHENK!
Can ya dig it?

Who's the one that won't cop out
when there's danger all about
-SHENK!
Right on

You see this orc Shenk is a bad mutha--
-Shut your mouth.
But I'm talkin' bout Shenk
-Then we can dig it.

He's a complicated man
but no one understands him but his deity
-SHENK!

~Fin~

Oh yeah baby, I can dig it.


----------



## Kinger (May 13, 2005)

OOC:

I knew that was gonna come up at some point. 

Now, if I can only rewrite "I Will Survive" for my druid...

_At first I was afraid... Damn near petrified..._
_Kept thinkin' I couldn't live without them by my side..._
_But then I spent so many nights_
_Thinkin' how they did me wrong..._
_How I stayed strong..._
_And now they're lost, an extinct race..._
_And never more will I see that disappointed look upon their face..._
_They fell because they're weak..._
_I lived because I'm strong..._
_And so I survived past those that looked down on me all along..._

_And so I walk... out on the plains..._
_No turnin' back now..._
_'cause strong's what I became..._
_Despite being left all alone under the sky..._
_I didn't crumble..._
_I didn't just lay down and die..._
_Oh no, not I! I have survived..._

Ooookay, that's enough.

As for what we do with 200 soldiers, I suggest we tie them up into a big ball, and roll it down the cave to check for traps. Hey, it worked last time!

EDIT: And in the dead of winter, the valiant Guess Who were forced to _eat_ Shenk's theme-song-playing minstrels.
*Thunk! Munch munch!*
And there was much rejoicing.
*Hooray! Tiny little flag waves*


----------



## seveiht (May 13, 2005)

-ooc yay it finally works! sorry i haven't posted for some reason it wouldn't post anything  :/

With the battle ended Sorath poked among the remaining soldiers lying on the roof. Kicking one after another off he finally settled on one.

"Ah the barbarian left at least one in a servicable state."

From his vantage in the dark globe he watch as Shenk approached a still living soldier, turning from the display below he set about his work, producing a dagger and began to disect the soldier.


----------



## Kinger (May 13, 2005)

OOC: Hooray! Our resident creepy halfling is in attendance!

Now, let's just slip back in time to some random sunrise. When in particular isn't important, as long as Bison-Run-Thunderous is in the group and we're not running like hell to escape/track giants.

*************

The first rays of the Sun-Father crept over the mountains, their warmth caressing the cheek of the druid sitting penitently in the snow. His eyes closed, Bison-Run-Thunderous smiles and begins his morning prayer, his guttural orcish words proud, yet not so loud as to draw undue attention from unwanted onlookers.

"I be feelan your gaze upon me, Sun-Fawda," he begins. "I be hopan you be knowan dat I, Bison-Run-Tunderous, enlightened child of you and da Eart-Mudda, be tankful for da gifts you be seean fit to grant me. I be tankful you be continuan to bless me wit your earthly and heavenly graces. I be hopan you be knowan dat I always be seekan da best ways to make you proud, and I be tankful for da opportunities you be providan me."

His eyes still closed, the Bison continues. "I be tankful for whatever role you may have had in providing me wit a pack again. You must know dat I been yearnan for a tribe, so if it be your doan, I tank you."

The sitting druid stands, his eyes still closed. He spreads his arms, clenches his fists, and rears back his head. His orcish speech takes on a bestial tone, his prayer now sounding more like a animal roaring than any pious thanksgiving. "I be Bison-Run-Tunderous, and I pledge to live dis day so dat you be proud of me! I be Bison-Run-Tunderous, and I pledge to live dis day so dat I may make furder use of your favour! I be Bison-Run-Tunderous, and I pledge to live dis day so dat I may see you rise tomorrow!"

The druid sinks to his knees and roars at the sky, feeling the graces of the Sun-Father and Earth-Mother flow through him. His heart races, pulse pounding in his ears, reminding him just how alive he was. A foggy cloud condences before him in the cold air.

His breath depleted, Bison-Run-Thunderous lowers his head and pants heavily until his heartrate returns to normal. His morning ritual completed, the druid stands and turns to those of the party he awoke.

"It be time to move on," he smiles, tusks giving him a most savage appearance. "Da Sun-Fawda only gives so much light during da day, so for dose dat can't see in da dark, I be suggestan we start movan. We still be wantan to go Nort, right?"


OOC: I think it's better I just say "Sunrise? Great, I pray for new spells!" when at the table. I don't think I could do the whole roar-at-the-sky bit without bothering neighbours.


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 13, 2005)

_ because they don't know it yet.... _ 

* Hans: * *coughs blood* The horns they sounded means the hundred men will be doubling back soon. My mount I beleive is not yet dead but I fear she will be slaughtered soon if we do not help her. *cough*  There is a darkness down that tunnel that no light can peirce. I don't know their names.  *coughs blood* They brought me down there for "preliminary interrogation". Isur granted me the ability to withstand their spells and so they resorted to cruder means. The fingers on my hands are useless, destroyed. *collapses to one knee* 

* Heron: * My shoulder and leg is broken on my left side and I am blind in one eye. *helps Hans to his feet slowly* I'm afraid they have had some luck retreiving information from me today and your names are known to them. Father Yaccob has been communicating with me throughout my ordeal. He had great hope in you Bloodrock. Stryker is out there, but he is waging a losing battle and has lost a good number of his people.

* Hans: * *scanning the carnage* Almost all of these men are foreign mecenaries, they don't have blue eyes and yellow hair. Those ones in the plate armor with the yellow hair might know something. *coughs* Did you have to kill them all? If this was so important why would they guard it with anything but their chosen? *coughs blood* Something does not add up. 

* Heron: * There is a passage to Turthen through the cave but something does not allow them to use it every day. I overheard the guards talk of it, they who watched us after our torture to make sure we were still alive. *finds a sword and fails to sling a shield* 
When I was near death I asked Yaccob to tell me the truth before I died. We are losing. He still does not doubt he should weild the sword.

_ Whoops! Sorry for throwing that in there! I have been swamped recently and didn't see those new posts! _


----------



## seveiht (May 13, 2005)

Sorath looks the paladins over.  
"You will be of little use in the immediate future, but we may be able to find a way to fix you up."

He smirks and looks at something in his hand, then examines Heron's good eye.

"Hmmm...the colour is even right"

"But you are correct, we cannot stay here, unless you feel we can defeat another hundred soldiers. But you are also in no condition to travel. This leaves us in a bit of a predicament."


-ooc I don't remember any horns  not saying there wasn't any. Also did we get xp for that? I'm almost back to level 6  In fact I barely remember where we left off haha


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 14, 2005)

Galieth looks at the 40 or so odd soldiers lying dead in a circle around him and grins, "you're riight I wouldn't want to face another 100 soldiers, perhaps 120 or 150 would be more of an even match".


----------



## ThaDoc (May 15, 2005)

***Wow, the frequency of my posts being eaten by this forum is becoming rather inconvenient***

Anywho, on with the RP'ing.
__________
Shenk laughed at Galieth's boasting.

"I don't doubt you believe that prevailing against such odds is possible.  Unfortunately we have grievously wounded and coming to depend on them to hold a sword at this point would be wishing for a miracle.  Not even my magics could turn this situation in our favour....yet."

With that he gazed toward the general direction of the cave and spoke indirectly to the rescuees.

"So, you mean to retrieve your mounts.  You do realize that this would place us in a far worse position than we're already in at the moment: enemies at the mouth and an unknown abyss deeper in.  Unless either of you can identify the assailants in those caves, I don't mean to enter."

Shenk then gave a snide, sidelong glance to the ailing paladins.

"The horses aren't *that* important, are they?"

He knew some special qualities the mounts of holy crusaders possessed...


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 15, 2005)

* Aside: Always, always highlight your long post and hit "edit - copy" in the top of your browser to put it on the clipboard.


----------



## Kinger (May 16, 2005)

"The horses aren't *that* important, are they?"

Bison-Run-Thunderous freezes momentarily, then let his eyes drop. Shenk did not understand, it seems, that the horses too were party members, pack members, even if they did not have the half-orc's intelligence. They were doubly important since Bison had noticed that both paladins seemed even more powerful when mounted, as if their particular abilities were only truly used when the symbiotic union of mount and rider was complete.

"I be tinkan we should find dem, mon," the druid says to Shenk. "Our friends here be at deir best when wit deir mounts, and I don't be tinkan dey be in da best shape for travellan on foot as it is."


**********

OOC: No suggestions for time-machine destinations? I be thinking this particular point in the adventure, new territory (with the possiblitiy of combat as it is), would best be done in person.

My god, I just did Bison-speak without even noticing.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 16, 2005)

"Me want chicken, me want liver, meow mix meow mix, please dee-live-er"

-_Excerpted from Lurgurtz's brain_

How bout we time-machine ourselves back to Atherstone during the purge. There was much fun during that raid! =D

_Diddilidoo Diddilidoo Diddilidoo..._

"Take THAT you evil spawn of SATAN!!!"

Another beam of bright, white light shone clean through the vile undead creature before Shenk. When the scintillating burst subsided, the spawn was barely standing, obviously terribly weakened, after having spell after spell wrapped in positive energy shunted through its very being.

"Now, *I* will send you back to whatever grave you clawed yourself out of. An abomination to life, and cancer upon these people, BEGONE FROM THIS TOWN!!!"

Brought down upon its torso via a horrific overhead slash, the bastard sword gleaming with magic, ripped through the undead monster. The barbarian cleric had vanquished the lesser vampire to the elation of the peasant mob around him!

Turning about to see astonishment on the faces of the crowd surrounding him, he couldn't help but throw his hands in the air. His left hand singed from channeling raw energy, his right clenched about the large sword still soaked in vile blood of the undead spawn collapsed at his feet. A fire in his belly cued the release of a loud roar.

"I AM SHENK BLOODROCK! PH34R M3!!!"

The crowd responded as the half-orc spun about, arms raised in victory. "SHENK! SHENK! SHENK!" At that, he bounded into the mansion, leading his mob of peasants, ready for anything.

*OOC* My god does Shenk have an ego the size of the sword he carries


----------



## Kinger (May 16, 2005)

*Introducing Togenheim, played by Kinger*

OOC: Right, now to drop the Warcraft Troll bit for the Warcraft Dwarf. 

**************

This was NOT what Togenheim Runeforge of Clan Ungart had in mind when he came to the surface.

The attempted rescue of the Baron's wife was close enough. If they had succeeded, that would have made a good name for him. A good name would have reflected well on the denizens of the Mountain, which was why he was up here in the first place.

Of course, they _hadn't_ succeeded. They had in fact got the Baron's wife _killed._ That made the whole thing somewhat of a mute point.

Then there was the constant running. It seemed wherever they went, the party he travelled with sowed chaos and discord, or some vengeful false god had cursed the whole party, or Fate had decided to make whipping-boys. Whatever the reason, things just didn't turn out well.

Sure, he and his comrades had defeated that army of orcs and made safe the Sword of Power, but in the process they had delivered it to the Church of Light rather than the arms dealer who was paying them. That in and of itself was probably for the better, if not for the fact that said arms dealer now had it in for them, as did the Church of Maodric, who he followed.

That led to the betrayal by the cleric of Maodric in their party and subsequent imprisonment at the next town they visited. They might have got away quietly if the wizard that aided them didn't decide to _fireball_ the bloody castle out of spite. _That_ was pleasant.

And so the running began again. Off into wide-open countryside, underneath that bloody great big _sky_. Togenheim still wasn't used to the lack of ceiling over his head. Bad enough that every time he looked at the horizon (which in and of itself was disturbing), there was some bloody bright ball of fire known as the Sun shining into his eyes and giving him headaches.

Of course, recently they didn't see the sun as often, since the party had the _great_ fortune of wandering around during the month of _Fog_. _Lovely._ Bloody surface and all its _bloody weather_.

One messy encounter later involving a desolate tower and a green dragon, and the party (minus several members) finally stumbled into a town that wasn't intent on arresting them, trying to run them out, or _on fire_.

And wouldn't you know it? Fate had shat on them once again. Atherstone, aside from sitting atop some bloody great rock that supposedly fell from the sky, happened to be home to the world's largest population of lycanthrope-ruled plague-bearing rats, depth-spawned aberrations, and vampires. Oh, and its armies had recently been served a crushing defeat by the forces in the north. Absolutely fan-_bloody_-tastic.

Granted, some valuable and powerful allies had been made in Atherstone, several of which now travelled as party members. But in the process of aquiring them they had had to chase down every bloody monster in the whole _bloody_ town, which nobody seemed to know _anything _about before Togenheim and his merry companions showed up. One actual death experience later, and the dwarf now sported a nasty scar on his neck fortunately hidden by what remained of his previously envy-generating beard (which the acidic breath of that dragon had done quite a number on).

And now, wouldn't you know it? An accidental discovery by the party had sparked a vampricidal crusade in Atherstone, and here was Togenheim, the craftsman and transmogrifier, roped into the whole mess, with nothing to wield but his sturdy forge hammer, dented crossbow, and several prepared _Disrupt Undead _spells.

"I'm really starting to hate the surface..." muttered Togenheim to himself as he followed the lynch mob into the mansion. "I need a drink."


----------



## ThaDoc (May 17, 2005)

It's good that you don't hold any grudges against the DM or the other players and that you've continued to enjoy the story we've formed around us.


----------



## Kinger (May 18, 2005)

OOC:

Hey, hey, I, the player, think the whole thing's kick ass.

However, Togenheim, the character, was getting right pissed off with the whole "being shat on by Fate" thing.


----------



## ThaDoc (May 18, 2005)

Sarcasm is *SO* difficult to convey with a keyboard and mouse.  In any case, the previous was dripping with it.


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 18, 2005)

And here I thought you'de never forget  fighting the epic battle of a handful of centipedes  crawling on your clothes hip deep in bat guano with your forge hammer for 20 rounds... has Togenheim's dwarven memory failed him?   
On the other hand you didn't  glorify your trashing of the dragon on the second pass.  

And people did know about the monsters! Both the old priest and the town idiot had a good idea of the lay of the land. It's a  world of supersticion and until you go out and kill it and drag it back home people will beleive any story anyone hatches. All the rumors you got from gathering information turned out to be true except for one! 

Those were pretty damn fun encounters to run. Climbing/falling around crevices, falling down wells, trying to murder sleeping vampire spawn then running like a bat out of hell, then victory and chasing down coffins in the attics with torches and pitchforks in toe. 
Vampires, wererats, gricks and dragons, pfwah!  The party will fight on! But a diseased baby....  

The next term should be a lot of fun too as you guys are firmly into the mid-levels and the spells start to really pick up punch. Empowered fireballs, Scrying, walls of fire, planar allies, planar bindings, polymorph, awaken, teleport and plane shifting...  Soon you will be free of random encounters in overland travel via teleport! But first you gotta make it back in one peice to claim your reward and praise! Or just hack and slash and pillage and wander along the way enough  to be able to cast teleport by the end of it.


----------



## Kinger (May 18, 2005)

OOC:

Oh god, the guano... _the guano..._

*curls into fetal position, whimpering*

I had blocked out that particularly unvaliant moment (as I expect Togenheim had done too), but it's all come crawling back!

_The guano... Try to hit them... Keep missing... Can't grab... The smell... The poison... The guano... The guano..._

And to be fair, at this point in history, Togenheim had yet to experience the shining triumph of rendering that dragon completely blind and deaf to the world. Right now he's in the middle of a lynch mob, along for the ride because there's not much else he can do.

"Right, uh, you lot go and have fun with your vampire purge. I'm just going to hang back here and give Craft Wonderous Item a go..."


And my Sarcasmometer was off the charts regarding your post, Doc.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 18, 2005)

Galieth remembers most clearly from the whole wererat encounter (besides his misplaced honor) the utter disappointment when the oversized rodent dropped in one hit without so mush as an epic battle....pffft.

During the purging, he was very daring and managed to hold off the vamp for quite a while until the paladin reinforcements came.


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 19, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what would you guys rank as your character's greatest moment and which encounter do you think was the most memorable?


----------



## Kinger (May 19, 2005)

Many memorable encounters in my book. The ones we were actually _prepared_ for are ranked the highest. 

As for greatest moments...

Togenheim's probably would be one of two:
- During the battle with the orcish army, in which he thanked his lucky stars for the stacking AC bonuses granted Shield and Mage Armour. Granted, he didn't actually hit many of them, but he DID soak up their attention while multiple party members were brought from the brink of death via cure spells. I doubt anyone else sees it that way. 
- The second time we took on the dragon. No party casualties, for one, and our favourite dwarven transmuter managed to blind and deafen the creature in two spells.

Yeah, neither are particularly great. Togenheim seemed to attract moments nobody would particularly want to have.
- Being turned yellow by a kobold's cursed scroll. That was nice.
- The guano. Oh god, the guano...
- Being the _only _sucker to fail the will save vs. the mummy's paralyzing fear, and having his throat ripped out as a result.
"The sarcophogas is empty? The mummy must be behind us! They have great strength, so he could probably climb along the ceiling! Quick, all the fighters guard the hallway and leave the vulnerable spellcasters near the hollow lid the creature is actually hiding beneath!"
That sucked.

Bison-Run-Thunderous hasn't really had much in the way of shining moments, except for perhaps leading the party in the _right goddamn direction_ for once. 


Man, my characters rarely seem to get great moments. I mean, look at Doc's Luggurtz. Every damn encounter he was critting ghouls through windows or sacrificing himself to save wounded gnomes or something. Bastard.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (May 19, 2005)

Galieths most memorable moments:

1)This last battle pretty much takes the cake, minus the fact that everyone else found it necessary to rush in and leave Galieth huffing and puffing for like 5 rounds or something....sheesh.

2)The orc battle was an excellent fight as well, there was a ton of them.

3)The vampire fight was pretty great as well, not just the spawns either Imma talkin the real mutha.

4)The last 2 dragon fights were well played, but as for not loosing any party members the second time, does stryker not count?

Also the Dire bear was awesome.
Least favorite fights:
1)fighting dire rats in that cursed crevasse, and then dropping the wererat in one hit, what a waste  
2)the stupid friggin hill giant


----------



## Kinger (May 20, 2005)

Oh, bugger, we did lose Stryker on the second run, didn't we? Hmm...
Well, we DID manage to get him back afterwards, so he wasn't quite _lost_, as in "Luggurtz" lost.


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 20, 2005)

_ side note:  maybe it's just my twisted sense of humor but this thread is very funny _
http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=31914&page=1&pp=10


----------



## seveiht (May 20, 2005)

ooc -Well since we are reverting to the past i had to change my avatar and signature  

*Firmly attaches his neck armour*

-enuf said haha


----------



## Kinger (May 21, 2005)

*TWANG* "AUGH!!"

"What was that?"
"Oh, the bard just died again."
"Oh, okay. Phew! Worried for a second, there."

*****
We poke fun because we care... and it's amusing.


----------



## seveiht (May 21, 2005)

Was just looking at the D&D online site......
.....
wow

hehe

looking forward to trying to get into the beta for that one


----------



## seveiht (May 24, 2005)

Are we starting up again when Chris gets back?
Or are we waiting until the end of the summer to continue?

I know our druid is away, and i believe our resident baby killer is in toronto


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 24, 2005)

I won't start up the campaign until we have everyone together again. I might get something like a dungeon crawl going in August similar to last summer, I still have to go to Japan at the end of July. 
How is Dan's campaign going? I got something like 2 updates and then that's it! 
Have you guys leveled yet? Lost a party member?


----------



## seveiht (May 24, 2005)

We've had game 3 so far.

Where were you left off?

Lets see what I remember.  Others can add their take if they want  

Game 1:

The group was assembled on the step of the city hall.  The mayor, a bard of much renown, had a dire quest for whomever would undertake it.  His daughter had been poisoned and the scroll he had sent for never made it to town.  He needs a group of daring adventurers to find out what happened.

The group assembled and decided to work together and would set out to the south, where the courier was last seen.  Ezee Kiel, a gnome dressed in blue robes with a deformed pointed hat and a broom strapped to his back, noticed a shadowy figure watching the entire event.  Ezee suggested that the group meet back at the inn in one hour, he moved off and snuck back to see an exchange between the figure and the mayor.

hmmm... have to run, so someone else can pick this up or i can continue it a little later


----------



## DungeonMaster (May 25, 2005)

Only 3?!  Is it Dan's work that's preventing more sessions?


----------



## Kinger (Jun 1, 2005)

And now a trip down memory lane, at least for Togenheim...
_Diddly-doo, diddly-doo, diddly-doo..._

********

"I'm sorry, sir, but I don't think I heard that correctly," the young smith Togenheim muttered, scratching behind his head with one still-gloved hand.

His uncle and clan representative, Jefrugen, smiled, his booted feet up on his marble desk and arms behind his head. "You heard me, young'un. You're headed to the surface."

"B-but, but sir! Why? Why me? I'm a craftsmen, not a bloody explorer!"

Jefrugen of Clan Ungart continued to grin. "Aye. That's why. We don't need the surface exploring." He took his feet from the desk and leaned forward towards his nephew. "The clan elders have been discussing this as of late. You probably know that Clan Ungart isn't particularly well-liked by the rest of the folk under the mountain."

"Well, no sir, but we chalk that up to ignorance and close-mindedness, don't we?" Togenheim was getting confused.

"Aye, we do. The other clans see our use of 'black magic,'" - he flexed his fingers on either side of his head, quoting - "To be tabboo and whatnot. O'course, in times of trouble they're more than happy to accept our wizards into their ranks, and arm their soldiers with the weapons we make. Segred put us on this world to survive on our own, not ask him every waking for a little help." The older dwarf paused to brush the dust from his boots off the surface of his desk before continuing.

Togenheim remained confused.

"We've tried appealing to the other clans, o'course, for decades," Jefrugen continued. "Centuries even. But, no bloody luck. Still the black mushroom amidst the white. So, while we've not exactly given up on our kin- Segred forbid- we've decided to... branch out a bit. That, clansman, is where you come in." He smiled all the wider, square teeth bared in the darkness of the room and glinting slightly from the forge-fires beyond the doorway.

Meeting nothing but a confused look from his nephew, Jefrugen coughed and pressed on. "We're sending you to the surface, lad, to work up a little positive attitude towards us under the mountain. Surface-folk rarely take kindly to us, for some reason. I expect they don't like talking to one who can butt them in the crotch with one's head. We want you to go up to where you can see the sun and show the surface-folk just how great we folk under the mountain truly are. You're one of the finest craftsmen of your generation working at the Runeforge, aren't you? Who better to go up to the surface, then?"

Togenheim finally broke his confused silence. "But what can I do? I'm a craftsman, as you said," he blurted.

Jefrugen's jovial manner began to evaporate. "_You_ are a clansman of Ungart. _The clan_ has given you this task. You sound as if you have a choice whether to go or not, which you _do _not. You understand that, don't you?"

Togenheim hung his head. "Aye, sir, I do. I shall do what the clan has asked of me to the best of my ability, as a clansman should."

His uncle's smile returned. "Good lad. Go up to the surface and make a name for yourself. Show those surface-folk just how great we under-folk are. We leave exactly how you do it up to you. _There's_ your choice. Find yourself a forge and make great works, or do deeds worthy of song, or whatever. What's good for you is good for the clan, and what's good for the clan is good for you, after all."

The clattering of coins piling atop one another began to ring through Togenheim's still hanging head. It dawned on him that this could prove to be a rather profitable venture for him after all. He looked up and smiled back at his uncle. "Very true, sir. I am honoured to be given this responsibility."

"Honoured, eh?" Jefrugen snorted, jokingly. "Don't get too full of yourself. You're one of a hundred or so journeymen and women given such a task. It's a big world up there, you know, so you'll be setting off individually."

Togenheim's face fell, briefly. "Ah." Competition, he thought to himself.

"Right," said Jefrugen, leaning back in his chair again and putting his feet back on the desktop. "I've let Vilheiman know of the clans wishes, so he is not expecting you back at the Runeforge once you have completed your current on-going projects, but he stressed he wants them done _sharpish._"

Togenheim smiled again. That sounded like master Vilheiman.

"Once you've finished those, the clan elders would like a final few words with you, so if you'd be so kind as to let them know before-hand, they'll clear their schedules." He waved the young craftsman-now-adventurer away, picking a sheaf of papers from the floor and beginning to rifle through them.

Togenheim bowed deeply to his clan representative, turned, and left the office. The workday was over, so all that was left for him to do today was make a few goodbyes. His mother and father would likely wish to know, as would many of his coworkers. Yes, it would be a while before he enjoyed the company of Diesa, Hlin, and Sannl, if he ever did again. Best make the most of it these next few sleeps.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, look at that.  Page TWO  >.<     Here I thought everyone had buggered off and I was screwed out of more gloating.  With out further adieu....

Anybody remember a ghoul?   Yeah, that one, lowly ghoul that held our cleric hostage by the skin of her neck and all was nearly lost until.... LURGURTZ!!   >=D

Well...more so my amazing critical roll timing, but just picture this.  Two PCs attempting to reason with a ghoul when this twisted light goes off above the Half-Orc Barbarian's head (promptly shattering upon lighting).   *climb climb climb* up to the wheel deck, position over the approximate window standing on the railing and *WHOOSH*  bring down the fury of brute force wielding a hunk of tempered steel on a stick.

We will disregard the fall afterwards.  It never happened.  =P

I can't quite remember any specific uber-heroic battles with Shenk.  I guess when he fought the Basilisk alone, blind, and completely with feeling around in the air.  I shat myself everytime Chris said, "Ok, Will save..."   ;_;   All I needed was my die to fail me and I would have melted it right then and there    

I personally liked that time when Galieth hid from the giant and left the bison to be eaten.  That was my most memorable moment of another character.  Nice one there buddy  XD   Personally I would have done the same, not much choice when 11 feet of Power Attack muscle crushes 20 or so hit points out of you.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 3, 2005)

Indeed, imagine if you were standing there minding your own business, and BAM! an angry giant ruins your night.  

And it was 24 of my neutral fighter's 26 hit points, no question about getting the hell out of there as fast as possible....

Other really memorable thing, was laying out that priest of maodric(or whatever), hehehe.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 3, 2005)

THAT was funny.

Paraphrased...
Cleric: "I want you to hit me as _hard as you can._"
Galieth: "Okay." BAM! CRITICAL! CONFIRMED!
Cleric: "AUGH!" Nearly dies.
Galieth: "Sweet."

I think Shenk's crowning achievement was rolling the three 4's necessary on his d4s to resurrect Togenheim.

My poor animal companion. 
Falcon did a good job with his spell, though.

Giant: "RAWR!! SMASH!"
Falcon: Wakes, _Suggestion!_ "GO AWAY."
Giant: Will save fails! "Duh, okay!"
Falcon: Rolls over and goes back to sleep.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh sweet Jebus I forgot about that feat of rolling mastery! XD
I needed to hit a total roll of 15 with 4d4 @_@

Shenk: "Okay, here goes nothing >.<;;"
"4"
"4"
"3"
(Craaaaaap, now I need another 4...why do these things always come down to such horrible odds!)
*tosses d4 way into the air above the battlemat"
**bounce**
(Oh man, I can't watch this)
**bounce**

: YAAAY!!!
Shenk: OMGWTFBBQ!!!! I RAWK!!! XD

I completely forgot about that. 

<<Shenk dings for lvl 5 ego-maniac>>
<<Picks up 'Greater Gloating'>>
*Play FF7 victory music*

.............
I just remembered another glorious Lurgurtz moment. Anybody remember a precipice with a cave entrance and covered by a pair of guards behind murderholes with heavy crossbows? I do! 

*another bolt tinks off the boulder our party's hiding behind*
Lurgurtz: "Me sick of hiding" *steps out and readies a javelin*
Galieth: "Uhh, you do realize that you need to be stupidly lucky to be able to hit tha....
*Lurgurtz chucks the javelin* <Roll:20; Critical confirmed>
Guard 2: "UUAAAAAGH!!!" *falls to his death*
Galieth: "Oh for f**k sakes!" *storms toward the cave mouth*


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 3, 2005)

Or how about:

The party walks throuhg the dimly lit corridor and all of a suddeen a huge greatsword comes sweeping down.
Flasheye: COLOR SPRAY!!!!! --All the fighters drop--
later...
Galieth: What were you gonna do when Lurgurtz and I dropped like a stone and you were left with some sand on your hands and a VERY angry looking dude right next to you with a greatsword?
Fasheye: I dunno, but it worked so hey!
*Galieth shakes his head*


----------



## Kinger (Jun 4, 2005)

Ah yes... The Baron's Wife Incident. That worked out well. 

Still, that part was amusing to say the least. How did we weaklings survive? I've actually forgotten, but I think a few Dazes and some gnome-choppage were involved. Maybe the clerics managed to hold him off.

And let's not mention Bison-Run-Thunderous's charge success rating.

With the ogres: Charge! AoO due to reach! Near-negative hp!
Dire bear: Charge! AoO due to reach! Grab! Maul! Dying!

You think he'd learn, wouldn't you? But no, every time combat comes up... Charge! Gotta use that Rhino Hide for something, don't he?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 4, 2005)

You'd think his Wisdom would kick in mid-stride when he sees how large and *REACH*ful our opponents are most of the time these days. 
Personally we should use facing rules, charging a Dire Bear from behind (*snicker*) shouldn't cause an AoO especially if it's engaged with the rest of the group in-front of it. At the very least, the people it disregards to take the AoO should in turn get an AoO on it since it turned its back on us. Just my take on the situation.

But hey, the system isn't perfect. Seems you're being brutalized by a combat loophole


----------



## Kinger (Jun 4, 2005)

What I need is someone to charge FIRST. Bear makes his AoO, grabs him, and is considered grappling. Even if he has infinite attacks of opportunity in a round, he can't make them because he's grappling.

But, I expect most bears don't have Combat Reflexes, so as long as somebody goes in before me I'm okay. 

As for BRT's wisdom, I'd think there's still that little voice in his head that goes:
"Uh-uh-uh! Charging that reach-possessing dire bear is _counterproductive_."
It's just his barbarian level is a bit louder with its screams of "_Rrraaaaaask! Butt-kicking for Nature!_"

Maybe I should invest in a longspear, and even out the reach problem.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 5, 2005)

Well that is what Galieths plan is supposed to be, run in fighting defensively and take the AoO's with mobility and expertise on for something like 30 AC.....However my rolls suck and I get low init and I'm like the only one moving at 20 ft/round so I'm always there last  , but if you guys can't wait your gonna have to soak them on your own


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Ah some more great campaign moments..!  
I'm still working on the write up of everything that has happened. Lots of stuff happened last year holy cow. I keep remembering new things. I always wanted to write things up as-I-go, after the session when it's fresh in memory but that _ never _ happens. For some reason I can put 10+ hours into seting up to run the game but writting a log is impossible. I've really got to get into doing that. 

We can't seem to attract the rest of the group to post here. I know some of you are without gaming group and I have some extra time on my hands here in rainy BC. You guys want to try a play-by-post game here? 
We could do something you're interested in like a side-quest related to the actual campaign (level drain can explain everything  ) or something unrelated that you've always wanted to try like taking on a beholder or a titan.
To make it interesting I'de allow just about anything, prestige classes, feats, anything you've been dying to try in game but can't because I'm an iron-fisted DM .  
What do you guys think? I know a good online roller to take care of rolls. It's much slower than a real game, but I've done it successfully before.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, sure, I'd be up for it. The game I'm trying to DM has yet to actually get off the ground (summer jobs mean conflicting schedules), so while I've been getting a pseudo-D&D fix by writing adventure hooks and such, actually _playing_ would be so much better. 

If it's okay with you guys, I think I'd like to try a grapple-monk. Think of him as a prototype for my back-up character should Bison-Run-Thunderous retire/die/leave the party when we get back. I'd like to figure out a bit of his personality before hand, and this is a good way to do so.

*************

Before I do so, however, I'd like approval from the DM for creation of a new monastic order: The Fists of Order. What Paladins are to Good, these fellows are to Law, or at least that's my goal. I've been playing Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War recently, and I find the somewhat-depressed-yet-forever-persevering, my-life-for-the-Emperor, hope-is-the-first-step-on-the-road-to-disappointment attitude of the Space Marines to be kinda cool, and so I've tried to adapt it. In addition, it appears the newest goal for the Guess Who (*thump!*) is finding the True King, so I figured it best my next character actually want to pursue that goal, rather than go along with a "meh, whatever" attitude. What better way to fight the forces of Anarchy then to have a leader everyone actually wants to follow?

Brother Tanius, the Crushing Boa, is a devoted Fist of Order and steadfast warrior for the forces of Law. Like his Brothers and Sisters, he has dedicated his life to battling the forces of Anarchy. The overwhelming odds have given him the rather depressed outlook on life that most of his order shares. He feels the fight to be near-futile, but that matters not. What matters is that the attempt is made. Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment, but hope is not needed to persevere.

Tanius's discipline and outlook make him seem cold to others, which is quite accurate, actually. The Fists of Order are taught to suppress most emotions, as they are seen to weaken the will and distract the individual from the more important intuition and instinct most monk's utilize (ie: the Wisdom bonus to AC). As a result, Tanius appears cold and unfeeling, rarely smiles, and has little in the way of a sense of humour. He is still human, but rarely displays more than steely determination (and occasionally grim satisfaction).

The Fists of Order are not so much fighters-of-the-good-fight as they are fighters-of-the-_lawful_-fight. If the true King turns out to be an evil bugger, no biggy. As long as he is King, Order is restored, and Anarchy struck down, it doesn't matter. Lawful Good and Lawful Evil are both Lawful, which is the important part. However, the Fists of Order do see equality and justice to be desirable in society, so goodness is _preferred_.

The monks of the Fists of Order have highly ritualized training regiments that combine physical and mental conditioning. While a wizard will study her spellbook every morning, a Fist of Order will practice, and every _kata_, or routine of techniques, is coupled with brief quotations from the Codex of Order, the sacred text housed in the Fists' central monastary. So ingrained in their techniques is their dogma that many Fists of Order cannot help but mutter the sacred words to themselves in combat. Every morning, if remotely possible, a brother of the sect will practice his _kata_. Fists of Order have even been known to practice while imprisoned, hardening their fists, elbows, and feet against cell walls and floors in a display guards have found both amusing and intimidating.

Brother Tanius, like the other monks of his sect, are not particularly subtle nor particularly flashy in any facet of their life. The shortest distance between two points is _always_ a straight line. As a result, the monks are often predictable in their endevors.


Sample quotations:
"To abandon a cause one has sworn to uphold, no matter how difficult, is to surrender to Chaos. To surrender to Chaos is to to forsake all peace, justice, and enlightenment that Order provides, and ultimately betray that which is the salvation of us all."
(Because of his order's focus on keeping one's word, it will be rare Tanius will specifically swear to do something. He has sworn to find the True King and strike down Anarchy, which takes precedence.)

"Only through Order can True Enlightenment be achieved. Order reveals truths and makes clear secrets. Enlightenment lies beyond the gate at the end of the Path of Law. Discipline and Will are its twin Keys. The straight and narrow Path of Law is crossed by the many Paths of Chaos. Only by staying upon the Path of Law can Enlightenment be reached. All others lead only to the Fall. And should the world stray from the Path, all that can result is Anarchy."

(I've got to have SOMETHING to do while the wizards are studying, the clerics praying, and the fighters putting on their plate mail, don't I?  )

********

In order for this idea to actually work, I'd like the DM's approval for the 3.5 feat Improved Grapple. No attack of opportunity provoked when initiating a grapple, and +4 to grapple checks. Improved Unarmed Strike as a prerequisite.
I believe you said +4 was too much in your opinion, so how about +2? I'd like to grapple as well as possible, so the bigger the number, the happier I be, but the negation-of-AoO's is the most important.

I won't get into proposing house-ruling special grapple actions like trips or throws just yet.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 11, 2005)

Tele-D&D would be supar.  It would give me something to look forward to at the end of the week other than sleeping in for once =D


----------



## Kinger (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd be up for D&D-by-conference-call. If everyone has a mic, there's a program called Skype which would work well.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry haven't been around much  
been busy


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 12, 2005)

As a matter of fact I'm likely to be installing Skype shortly - long story that one. 
Can it do multi-way calling? 
I've only got 2 more weeks here in gloomy rain wracked Vancouver! 

That seems perfectly reasonable Steve! 
I'll give you the +4, I don't mind if it's a one-shot thing to up the power level, and if you want other feats you think are cool then by all means we'll try them out. 
Now this won't be munchkin - so not just anything is allowed but anything that isn't "overtly" broken alone or in combination should be fine.   

Write up some 12th level characters!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh snap, I totally forgot all my D&D books in the Hammer!  DOH'ITH!
On top of that I don't even have my mic.  Suckage =(


----------



## Kinger (Jun 12, 2005)

Dude. C'mon.

Well, as long as you don't mind using entirely core rules, the SRD for 3.0 and 3.5 can both be found on the internet really easy-like. As for the mic... If you're not heading to Hamilton any time soon, you can probably pick one up for about $5 if you don't mind it sucking. 


12th level? Sweet. Time for some kung-fu ass-whooping. This WILL mean, however, that I'll probably need a different back-up character for Fall. Hmm... Okay, both will be grappling monks, but Brother Tanius the Crushing Boa is the one I'd like to be out looking for the One True King, which I expect is the next goal of the party (or at least Galieth ). We'll figure out later exactly how he knows about the whole prophecy stone thing (connections to that wizard who read Flasheye's mind, perhaps?). For now, for the sake of continuity in Alwen Res, I'll play a monk of higher level with a different name. Brother... Uh... Hmm... Right, accessing Angelic Names...

Angel of Wisdom's name was Cherubim. Nah.
Angel of Prophecy: Bath Kol. Nah.
Angel of Temperance: Cassiel. Hmm... Yeah, I'll go with that.

Brother Cassiel, the Vigilant Mountain. Not so much into finding the One True King, more into upholding Order in a land currently plagued by Anarchy.


3rd edition, right? Right. Silly question.

How are we handling ability scores? Your current "roll them in front of me" system has a certain flaw in this situation. Can you guess what it is? 

And yes, Skype does conference calling. Jeff, Logan and I use it for online games.

More sample quotes, to be tossed out in combat or something:
"One who has nothing can still give one's life."
"Hope is unnecessary when one has Discipline."
"To swear one's self to the cause of Order is to devote one's self to the highest of ideals."
"Uphold Order today, for tomorrow you may be dead."
"The Lawful must persevere."
"The Path of Law is straight and narrow. Only those with Discipline can withstand Anarchy's attempts to make them stray."
"The Path of Law is strewn with tests: Tests of Ability, Tests of Discipline, tests of Faith, tests of Will. One must overcome all tests in order to reach the path's end."
"Strength comes only to those with a Cause."


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 12, 2005)

That sucks Jason... here's a link to a web-browsable version of the core rules: 
http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html



			
				Kinger said:
			
		

> How are we handling ability scores? Your current "roll them in front of me" system has a certain flaw in this situation. Can you guess what it is?



Ah but there you are wrong young grasshopper. For the internet is populated with many old-school DMs who in their old-school pig-headedness have banded together to create online databases so that we can continue to roll dice for ability score generation regardless of distance! You have yet to learn Drunken-Foo-Dog-Miracle-Kick! Ah-cho! *crack*
Here's an example: 
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Directions
So if you search under the name Cassiel you will find a sample! 
Try it out under that name! 
Then when you're ready to roll proper do it under the name "brother cassiel".  



> And yes, Skype does conference calling. Jeff, Logan and I use it for online games.



Great! I will try and get ahold of a pair by the end of the week. In the interim we'll hopefully see some characters! 
Standard wealth, no items with caster level >14 but everything else is good. Starting XP is 70 000 and anyone with crafting feats can use up to 4000 XP for crafting gear at half price! 
I want to test out some rather "dicey" monsters from the MM2, mostly old 2nd edition things updated, so be prepared!


----------



## Kinger (Jun 12, 2005)

Bah! You old fools lack the vision of the young. You cannot see the heavenly virtues of progress! Your Drunken-Foo-Dog-Miracle-Kick is no match for my Crane-Beak-Willow-Point-Buy Style!

But, since you're the DM, I guess I gotta roll. Okay... I think I see how this works...

Right, there we go. Scores of 16 16 14 11 10 10 under "Brother Cassiel." Not bad, actually.

Brother Cassiel: Human Monk 12. I expect I'll have high strength, wisdom, and constitution. This should work out pretty good.

Details to come!


----------



## Kinger (Jun 13, 2005)

*ph34r the wr47h of Vigi14n73 M0un74in!*

Oh, you're gonna LOVE this...

I used a few things from Sword & Fist, which are tentative at best. As always, you have a yay-or-nay say regarding non-core feats, items, etc.  All S&F stuff marked with *.

Brother Cassiel, the Vigilant Mountain
LG/LN (haven't decided which) Human Monk 12
28 yrs old, 6'4", 227lbs, speaks Common
Str 20 +5
Dex 12 +1
Con 14 +2
Int 10 +0
Wis 22 +6
Cha 10 +0

HP 88, Initiative +5, Speed 70
AC 25, Touch 22, Flat-Footed 24

Fortitude +11
Reflex +10
Will +15

Melee bonus 14
Ranged bonus 10

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +14/+11/+8 (or +12/+12/+9/+6 with Flurry), 1d12+5
  When charging, deals 2d12+10 thanks to Sandals of the Tiger's Leap*
  When charging and making a successful jump check, deals 2d12+20 thanks to Mantis Leap*
Grapple +23/+18, 1d12+5
  Includes +5 enhancement to check from Gloves of Fearsome Grip*
  Melee touch +14/+9 to initiate

Skills:
Balance +18
Climb +25 (includes +5 from Gloves of Fearsome Grip*)
Jump +52 (yes, FIFTY-TWO, thank-you Ring of Jumping!)
Listen +21
Search +0
Spot +11
Tumble +18

Feats:
Monk 1: Improved Unarmed Strike
1st level: Improved Grapple
Human: Improved Initiative
Monk 2: Deflect Arrows
3rd level: Blindfight
Monk 6: Improved Trip
6th level: Knockdown*
9th level: Run
12th level: Mantis Leap*

Special Abilites:
Stunning Fist 12/day, DC 22
Abundant Step 1/day (Go Dimension Door!)

Evasion, Still Mind (+2 vs Enchantment), Slow Fall 50ft, Purity of Body (immune to mundane disease), Wholeness of Body (24hp/day), Leap of the Clouds, Improved Evasion, Ki Strike +1, Diamond Body (immune to poison)

Possessions (GP Cost):
Belt of Giant Strength +4 (16000)
Periapt of Wisdom +4 (16000)
Bracers of Armor +3 (9000)
Ring of Protection +2 (8000)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000)
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone +1 deflection (4000)
Sandals of the Tiger's Leap* (3500)
Gloves of Fearsome Grip* (15000)
Eyes of the Eagle (1000)
2 Potions of See Invisibility (300 x2)
3 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 x3)
1 Potion of Blur (300)
2 Potions of Enlarge at 5th Caster Level (250 x2)
Backpack (2)
Bedroll (0.1)
Flint and Steel (1)
Everburning Torch (90)
Masterwork Manacles (50)
10 days Trail Rations (5)
Waterskin (1)
50 gold pieces, 9 silver


And that's it.
Oh, and take note of my ability to Jump. 52 is really high, of course, but take into account the fact that my maximum distance is not limited by my height (Thanks, Leap of the Clouds!), I move at 70 rather than 30, and I have the Run feat. All told, the distance I can running jump is equal to (I believe):
(1d20 + 47) x 70/30 (from faster movement) x 5/4 (from Run)
= (1d20 + 47) x 35/12 ~= (1d20 + 47) x 3
Which, on a roll of 1, is STILL about 140 feet. Considering I need to run 20ft first, there appears to be NO WAY I won't jump my maximum moveable distance in a round. I mean, DAMN.

This is gonna rock.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks great Steve! I'll allow it all. 

One comment though - an AC of 30 is pretty much required for mellee at these levels if you don't have spring-attack. For some figures of merit your average young adult red-dragon has +27 to hit CR 12, a noble salamander CR 9 has +23 and a cloud giant +22 CR 11. Many of these can kill your monk in 1-round of not terribly lucky full attacks without muscle thrown in from power-attack. 
The dusty rose ioun stone doesn't stack with the ring of protection because they're both deflection bonuses. 
I suggest an amulet of natural armor for a cheap increase and something to improve dex like an ioun stone.
So unless you have a plan I don't know about or I recall the feats wrong I _ highly _ suggest an AC of ~30! 
Expertise can net you the difference too.
A jump of +52 is _ very cool _ isn't it?   
But can you cling to the wall grasshopper?  Oh wait... you can climb a standard DC 25 brick wall automatically...


----------



## Kinger (Jun 13, 2005)

I could have sworn deflection bonuses stack... Wait, no, it's only Dodge that does.

Okay, changing...

And I'd rather have a Periapt of Wisdom than an Amulet of Natural Armor. Both take up the "amulet/periapt/scarab/broach/thingy" slot of the body.

If I had rolled one higher for my Dex I would be able to take Dodge/Mobility/Spring Attack, which would be good, but as it stands I can't. Also, Intelligence isn't high enough for Expertise. So, I'm stuck with relying on items, mainly.

And just re-adding up my costs... I've got about 14000 left over. Whoops! Can't have that! 

Dropping the stone... upping Bracers to +4...
Dropping Cloak of Resistance, adding Deep Red Ioun...
Swapping Con and Dex scores...

All told, AC of 27. Hmm...

Replace Blindfight with Dodge (and aim to take the S&F feat Blindsight 5ft when I can)
Replace Run with Mobility
Sigh. Still no Spring Attack.

Well, I want to charge as much as I can, so Spring Attack isn't quite what I want, but I don't have the AC to compete in melee, really. I DO have the Tumble skill necessary to nullify any Attacks of Opportunity over 20ft, so Mobility isn't as useful there anyway.

No, I think I'll stick with Blindfight and Run. Hmm...

At 4th level I'd up my 11 Con to 12 for a higher mod. 8th level, up Wisdom to 17. Same with 12th level. I COULD put those into Dex instead, BUT, I get the AC bonus from Wisdom as well (being a Monk), and it applies in all instances a Dex bonus would along with OTHER times (flat-footed, for example).

Okay, dropping Run. Means I can't jump QUITE as far, but whatever. Taking Mantis Leap at 9th level, and Pain Touch* at 12th. Now, creatures Stunned are Nauseated the round following. At level 15 I plan on taking Blindsight, most likely.

Still have the 27 AC, though. That could hurt. Well, I guess we'll just have to see how it goes. Brother Cassiel is a "strike down Anarchy" kinda guy anyway, so I think he's more into fighting chaotic humanoids with class levels (see the manacles). If we go up against MONSTERS, hopefully we'll have a meatshield to go first. I'm looking in your directions, Doc and Bif. I chose a non-standard class, so you lot have to make up for it. 


We'll just see how the leap-half-a-mile-with-a-flying-kick Monk fares. Hopefully better than Black Belt.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok! And you can _ technically _ almost meet a maralith at this level so Black-belt syndrome may occur....  
Now all we need is more characters!


----------



## Kinger (Jun 13, 2005)

I just have to hope 2d12+20 plus a DC 22 Stun is enough to make the thing reconsider its present course of action. On top of that I get a free trip attempt for doing more than 10 damage. 

Oh wait, I bet that thing has damage reduction, don't it? Okay, 2d12+10. Damn.


EDIT: Please, please, please, PLEASE someone make a fighter that uses sword-chucks. Think of the pwn@ge!


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Now if there's only some more support for the idea...


----------



## Kinger (Jun 15, 2005)

C'mon guys! I can't wrestle Maraliths on my own!

EDIT: Or CAN I??? What's a Maralith's grapple mod? I know they'll have a pretty nasty attack bonus, strength bonus, and are probably large (another +4), and I bet they have Constrict on top of it all. Man, I need a Constrict feat or something.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 15, 2005)

*3rd Page Get~!  =d*

They also have multiple appendages =O

I'd want to play a caster class of some form or another. I'd actually really like to try my Conjurer from Dan's campaign with the Summoner prestige class (Legends & Lairs: Path of Magic). That prestige class is frickin pimpin'. Every other level I have the choice to lose one spell learning slot in order to learn ALL Conjuration spells from the PHB spell list (1st through 5th) among other things. I just need the damn book >.<

I mean, it's only one damn page in the whole book! Why the hell should I pay $40 for a book when I only want one DAMN PAGE!

Bah...

That online copy of the core rules is damn handy if I may say so myself XD
Anyhoo, let's see what I can swing with Ben and MSN since he apparently got a hold of the book.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 15, 2005)

A Conjurer wouldn't be a bad idea. Summoned monsters taking the damage for me is always appreciated.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Sure! A conjurer it is! Since Dan's party is definitely evil I will be playing black-mage from 8-bit theater for it.  
But we might have too many spellcasters. So I might play a dumb barbarian. Maybe with a scythe. Been toying with the idea, I havn't played a dumb character in a while.

Your character is actually quite capable of grappling a maralith! It only has +18 to its grapple check! 3rd edition base demons/devils are not that physically strong - it's their immunities and spell-like abilities and strange properties that make them nasty. The  best plan of attack when dealing with a demon/devil is to use a mellee character on it (preferably a paladin but a monk is actually not a bad option if he can beat the DR). If they can get a good couple hits in it will likely drop.
Unless they're "advanced", i.e. explicitely given more hit-die (which ups the XP you get from them), at which point it's better to just run and come back prepared for that specific monster's abilities. An advanced balor is a _ terrifyingly deadly _ monster to fight if you don't know it's coming. I use both standard and advanced demons/devils. There aren't enough high-CR monsters in the MM such that basically need to advance monsters after a certain point (if you want a single-creature encounter). There are only 6 CR 12 monsters for instance and 3 of them are hydra. 
That or everything is a dragon and the party is handed their ass on a regular basis, which is not particularly fun (even as a DM). Although I do get to pull out my really very big miniatures... 

They changed demons and devils for 3.5 and made the base demon/devil much more physical but they striped them of many of their spell-like abilities and nasty side-effects. 
Because of the omni-presence of high-level prestige classes they also increased all the save-based abilities of them too (their mental stats). Standard character classes don't fare too well when you toss out regular DC's in the 25-30 range. Even when you're polymorphed/shapechanged into the demons themselves. But multi-prestige classed characters gain saves every time they take a prestige class and so they can easily handle it. It's a different game!


----------



## Kinger (Jun 15, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, how did you figure out Kary's grapple mod? I'm pretty sure a maralith is large (there's +4), and is an outsider (+1 BaB/HD). Checking yee ol' 3.0 SRD...

Damn, only 9 hit-die? I was expecting something in the 15-or-so range. Shows how much high-level play I'VE done...

Let's see...
Large: +4
21 Strength: +5
9 Outsider HD: +9
Yup, only +18. Damn. I've got like +23. Sweet.

Although, that Constrict ability is pretty nasty... 4d6+7 damage on a successful grapple, which I'll hopefully not allow , but if I DO, I have to make a DC 19 Fort save or fall unconscious. Damn. Where can *I* get that ability?

Hmm... DR of 20/+2 is gonna suck. I technically cannot damage a Marilith unarmed at level 12. I'd need Ki Strike +2 first. THANKFULLY, according to the ol' SRD, a Marilith's got a CR of 17. At level 12, I don't think a reasonable DM would be pitting me mano-a-mano against one _quite_ yet. Right? Reasonable DM?

This bodes well for me, however. If I can beat a Marilith's grapple check on a regular basis, maybe I can do BETTER for things of lesser CR! Sweet!


And regarding the dearth of CR 12s, all I can say is NPCs. They make good grapple targets. 

Lessee, a level 12 Chaotic Evil Fighter with an all-told Strength score of, say, 22, would still have a grapple modifier of...
12 BaB: +12
22 Strength: +6
Total: +18. Sweet. Make him a raging barbarian instead, flying into a rage, and he's got 26-or-so Strength, right? Still makes it only 22. I still win more often, and can even do more damage (1d3+8 vs d12+5)! I can rip apart a raging barbarian with my bare hands! Thank-you, munchkiny Sword and Fist items!

Uh-oh... I sense I'm giving the DM ideas... LOOK OVER THERE!!!
*bolts*


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Kinger said:
			
		

> Damn, only 9 hit-die? I was expecting something in the 15-or-so range. Shows how much high-level play I'VE done...



Yup! HD is not always indicative of power and there are spells like "circle of death" that should still be occasionally useful at higher levels. Some of the biggest HD monsters in the game - collosal vermin - are not that tough for high level characters to defeat. They might hit you with +59 to hit and have tons of hit points and sky high saves but in the end, they're just a big bug that can't fly, teleport or even throw a rock at a flying PC. PCs can usually outsmart it.  
Remember the maralith will *cheat* too. If if sees you're able to grapple it then it's going to polymorph itself into a storm giant or teleport away.  
Jai's previous barbarian charged a balor and got a taste of unholy aura - it's not fun. 



> Damn. Where can *I* get that ability?



There's an oriental adventures feat called "earth's embrace" which you should check out though that might be hard to track down. It doesn't knock them unconcious like the crazy maralith ability though. 



> At level 12, I don't think a reasonable DM would be pitting me mano-a-mano against one _quite_ yet. Right? Reasonable DM?



Lol! of course not! You need pretty decent magic and much more wealth and abilities to take one down "without death of a PC" (which would means its CR is correct). As it stands the thing can just project it's image outside of an area of darkness and spread cloudkills, curses, chaos hammers and unholy blights then teleport and do the same from a distance again and again. 
You could probably kill one at this level if you knew it was coming and had time to prepare dimensional anchors, true seeing and discern location (locate creature is fooled by polymorph). If you had advantageous terrain then you might only lose ~ 1 PC.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow, reading all that, I kinda hate high-level D&D 3.0 play  XD


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

The game gets very complicated and doesn't really resemble the lower levels. 
You have to remember a lot of little intricacies if you want to be a spellcaster and you're rewarded for it. (Like realising polymorph fools locate creature.) And plan like mad. 
As a warrior choice of equipment becomes paramount - often not to deal 150 damage per hit but more to be able to survive any effect thrown your way by the often ridiculously powerful monsters. 

It's not everyone's cup of tea that's for certain. It's been like this for every edition of D&D though. I still don't know why people would want "epic" levels though. 
Typically characters and campaign retire long before 20th level though. My last 2 year long campaign ended at 13th level. If you guys get bored/depressed I will adjust, but we still have a ways to go in the mid-levels before you're fighting maraliths.  

Also Fantasy Flight Games has a mega sale every year where their books go for $5. They had one a month ago and likely will have another in a couple months. I'm also going to this Toronto August game convention where I might be able to pick it up for cheap (if you're not coming yourself that is!)


----------



## Kinger (Jun 16, 2005)

Speaking of which, the idea of the Toronto Con has taken the fancy of several of my friends here in the middle of nowhere (one would like Gygax to sign his 1st edition books), so we might see you down there.

"A mind without purpose easily strays in darkness."

Man, I love that little flavour-feature of Dawn of War. Random Space Marine quips come up at the bottom of the main menu screen. I've made half my character out of those. 


From the looks of the marilith (and devils and demons in general), 3.5 has made planning even MORE important. Demons have damage reduction vs everything but Cold Iron, not just a +2 weapon. Who carries COLD IRON weapons if they're not fighting demons?

Sure, Fey have the same vulnerability. _WHO FIGHTS FEY???_


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 16, 2005)

I've either made so many characters lately that I'm out of quirky names or work is turning my brain to sludge (though I'm not sure it wasn't sludge-like to begin with mind you), because I COMPLETELY drew a blank for this gal. Anyways, my attribute rolls are under the name "Ivana Humpalot", really easy to remember. They should be 12, 17, 16, 8, 13, 16. Nice rolls if I do say so myself.

Anyhoo, I'll amend this post or start another with details for my char.

Edit 1: I rolled hitpoints, screwed up the first time: rolled 12d4 + 36 instead of 11d4 + 40.
Here's the link to the right roll: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Number&Value=8284

Don't hate me 'cuz I'm healthy.  

Ability Scores are as follows.
STR 8  DEX 16  CON 16  INT 17 (20)  WIS 12  CHA 13     (Int takes the three ability score upgrades)

Edit 2: Feats and Skills to come.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 17, 2005)

I though it was supposed to be a summoner? That's evocative.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 17, 2005)

That was so bad.

But the stats are so good...


If she has more hitpoints than the Vigilant Mountain I'm going to be PISSED.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 17, 2005)

With a name like that you deserve all that you get!   

I can't wait to be back. 9 days to go!


----------



## Kinger (Jun 17, 2005)

I just found a copy of Oriental Adventures and am browsing through the feats...

_DAMN_.

I mean... _DAMN_.

So, uh, Chris? Would you be allowing the feats listed in this setting? Specifically, Flying Kick, Earth's Embrace, Choke Hold, and the OA version of Improved Grapple. 'Cuz they're, uh... cool. Yeah, that's it. Cool.

*Cough*

Don't look at me like that. It's not like I'm mad with potential power or anything.
LOOK OVER TH-
*bolts*


Seriously though, I was looking for a way to get an Improved Grab type of effect, and wouldn'tchaknowit, there one is.   IF the OA Improved Grapple gets approved, any chance of renaming the 3.5 Improved Grapple to something like Grapple Focus, so I can still get a feat that gives me +4? If not, I guess I'll have to make due with only a +19. Sigh.


Hmmm... I'm going to have to drop Improved Initiative and Blindfight at LEAST... Looks like Knockdown too. Hmm... How about...

1. Improved Grapple
Human. Earth's Embrace
3. Choke Hold
6. Power Attack
9. Flying Kick
12. Pain Touch

Yeah, that looks like it'd work... Grappling foremost, but can charge-and-smash as well.

I'd do triple damage on a charge, so 3d12+15, rather than 2d12+20. No jump check required, though. Meh.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

Silly question

How many spells do I start the game with?  I know that at level 1 I have all the Cantrips and <insert number> 1st level spells and every level I get to choose 2(?) spells from anything I can cast is it?  I can't remember =(

Of note: I have updated my character post from before. =)


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Jason: 
9 first and 4 for every spell level threafter by the book. 
Since we're going for a high-powered game I'll give you another an extra 6x 1st level, 4x 2nd, 3x 3rd, 2x 4th and 1x 5th.
Any other spells you want you need to buy a scroll at cost and scribe it at 200 GP per spell level. (Welcome to the expenses of being a wizard!) 

Steve: 
Yup, oriental adventures is _ definitely _ higher power level than the core rules.  
Specifically for warriors. And they get even more juiced with the AEG books like "way of the samurai" and so forth (which I now own at a very reasonable $5 a pop..!)
It's _ almost _ more power than the forgotten realms, but at the high levels nothing beats the realms high level casters. Though I hear the new Eberron supplements almost take the title away.  
You can definitely have the feats in the book though! (Hey I don't have to cope with them for years like a campaign so why not?  ) 
And rename it to grapple mastery.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

So...  All 0th lvl, 15 - 1st lvl, 8 - 2nd lvl, 7 - 3rd lvl, 6 - 4th lvl, 5 - 5th lvl, 4 - 6th lvl?
Shweet?  =D


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup! Gird yourself well to cover all bases, these are not girly-monsters.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 18, 2005)

Haven't seen the Eberron abuse myself (my campaign only just started tonight, and they're only level 1), but I suspect you mean the Artificer using various Metamagic feats and the ability Metamagic Spelltrigger to deal thousands of points of damage in a round or something. I've seen one idea involving boosting one's caster level to the high 90's, and I don't think it actually works. It relies on vague wording of the Use Magic Device skill, no official rulings/clarification, and a healthy dose of the Air Bud principle (ie: It doesn't say you can't!).

I say it still can't beat Spellfire or Circle Magic. 

But we'll see how it goes. There ARE some nice new rules for things. 

Near-finalized feat list:
1. Improved Grapple (OA)
Human. Earth's Embrace
3. Choke Hold
6. Power Attack
9. Flying Kick
12. "Grapple Mastery"

There we go. ph34r my l33t gr4pp1in9 ski11z!


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Kinger said:
			
		

> I say it still can't beat Spellfire or Circle Magic.



What you mean you see an inherent problem with boosting your caster level to 40, your ability to defeat SR to 80 and maximizing and empowering every spell in your arsenal with no increase in spell slot? 
I mean who would have thought that these innocous benefits could be abused by munchkins?   

Ok! I still don't have Sykpe working correctly on my machine but hopefully that will happen short enough. 
I'll begin with some backstory: 

* Whatever it was that came for Tetheril in the cloying darkness behind you is something you will leave for another day. Right now you are out of breath and injured and praying the magically reinforced iron door with Ivana's hastily cast arcane lock will hold back the thing. Tetheril's screams are forever etched into your memory. Perhaps one day you will return to bring his soul back to the material plane of existence. For now, the imperative of mission success is foremost. The temple may claim more of you, but no one said finding an artifact hidden by a now dead god would be easy. 
You are standing in what appears to be a much larger room than the last, so large in fact that you cannot see its walls on either side or in front of you though the ceiling is low. The light given off by your continual flame torches is almost quenched by the plane of shadow's oppressive gloom but you can still make out a misty haze that isn't merely a trick of the lighting. You're ankle deep in some sort of liquid, the same sort of liquid that was in the previous chamber, an opaque foul smelling distillation of all the malice of the inhabitants of this death trap.  You've made a considerable amount of noise in slaming the door shut however nothing but stark silence assails you, so far. 
The runes upon the door that sprung and damaged you are a testament to the danger of this place to the hasty...
*

You all have 40 damage accrued. What do you do?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi all, I'm here, really I am, sorry I've been working 12 hour night shifts this weeks so its been, work come home, shower, sleep, go to work, come home, shower, sleep.........

Anywho, I've got you beat Kinger, My Barb in Dans world is level 4 now and while raging his grapple is +11, by level 12 without any magic gear he'd have a +23 grapple (20 str = +5, improved grapple +4, wepon focus grapple +2, +12 BAB)

But you'de have him beat on the ground for doing damage cuz I only get the d6 armor spikes 
The fun part is when he gets leap attack and a Rhino hide, and charges people with his horned helm ( d4 double damage on a charge )

As for this conference D&D thing, I think I'll play, however it might have to wait a bit till my schedule settles.  Also what was that Skype thing?  I have a headset just need an adapter as its made for a phone.

I'm thinking of either playing a rougue, ranger or monk.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

Skype is one of *many* voice-over-net conference programs. One person sets up a server while the others that wish to participate in the conference connect to the person's IP or dedicated bandwidth magnets. On that note, who's going to be serving our little happy-fun-D&D time? This comp I'm on is the shyte, and not in the good way.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 18, 2005)

My comp kicks ass as all know but I think my router wouldn't like it, seeing as it still hasn't figured out how to port forward *growls at the router* and I still have problem with internet connections to other people.

Also, I've decided that I'll play a hafling rogue named snare, heres his stats -> 16,14,14,14,11,11.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> You all have 40 damage accrued. What do you do?




Uhhhmm... Change my class to Cleric and Plane Shift the hell off the Plane of Shadow


----------



## Kinger (Jun 18, 2005)

Bif the Understudy said:
			
		

> Also, I've decided that I'll play a hafling rogue named snare, heres his stats -> 16,14,14,14,11,11.




I don't know about all of you guys, but I think I'm rolling all my characters' stats with this thing. No more 7's for me!


And Skype's easy to use. It's really just another Instant Messaging program, but the audio chat is actually the priority, rather than a tacked-on "We can do it too!" feature, so it WORKS.
**********

As for the game, I expect I'm using my Wholeness of Body for the day to regain 24 of those instantly lost hitpoints... Will conquers Injury.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

ThaDoc said:
			
		

> Uhhhmm... Change my class to Cleric and Plane Shift the hell off the Plane of Shadow




 
Ok! All we need is for everyone to have a *complete* character write up (like Steve's) and we'll begin!
What's your character's name Bif? And where can we see the rolls?  
Skype will have to wait for at least another week because I can't get my version of Mandrake to work with it perfectly. 

I'll be logging all rolls for the game here: 
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Alwen


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

On closer inspection of the Summoner prestige class from Legends & Lairs: Path of Magic, one of the pre-req's is that I have 6 ranks in Knowledge (Outsiders).  Could we go about changing that to Knowledge (The Planes) since I'm usually asked to roll that for planar outsiders anyway?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Not a problem!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

OOooo, that quick response means that you're online at the moment. How's the West Coast?

(A response of "No change" will say it all  )


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

No change... 

 

Going back in a week!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

Lemme guess, nobody thought to bring Resurrection scrolls eh?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Unless the rogue takes use-magic-device they're not particularly useful! 

I will give the party additional "party" gear once everyone has a complete write up. Some high-level staples like a staff of life might be in the works.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 18, 2005)

Alrighty, so long as we're not stuck staring at a dead body without anything to do with it.

Well... other than Summon Undead. 

Oooo, one more question.  There's a 3.5 Feat called Augment Summoning which gives all my summons +4 Strength and +4 Constitution.  Can I have it to play with please?  (Since I'm focusing on Conjuration (Summoning) spells)


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 18, 2005)

ThaDoc said:
			
		

> Oooo, one more question.  There's a 3.5 Feat called Augment Summoning which gives all my summons +4 Strength and +4 Constitution.  Can I have it to play with please?  (Since I'm focusing on Conjuration (Summoning) spells)



Sure! Prerequisite is something like spell focus conjuration I think so you'll need that.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 19, 2005)

Prerequisite for the Summoner prestige class is Heighten Spell and Spell Focus (Conjuration) for sure I'm taking that! (+2 DC on all Conjuration spells? WHERE DO I SIGN UP?!?!)

Here's a question for you.  At level 12, does AC really matter to a wizard?  It's not like I could get up to AC 30 if I wanted too (under the budget we're on) so should I even bother with Bracers of Armour or Rings of Protection?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 19, 2005)

AC always matters, though at these levels saves and hp are often more important. More than your total AC for wizards, because you're rarely going to enter mellee and try and stay there, you need "touch AC". Things that like to grapple you, throw nasty rays at you and so forth. A ring of protection, ring of force shield and bracers of armor will be useful but if you have the choice then you should always go with the deflection bonus provided by the ring of protection. Forge ring (which you can take at 12th) makes one a really good deal. Gloves of dexterity will help your AC, your saves and your ray attack rolls. 
If you can't afford bracers of armor >4+  then mage armor lasts 12 hours at your level. It can be dispelled, which sucks.  You can also use cat's grace which likewise lasts hours. For a higher level slot you can extend them to last 24 hours if you have the extend metamagic feat. You should have endurance cast and perhaps even an empowered endurance if you have the empower metamagic feat. 
An expensive but very useful item is a cloak of displacement. Even more expensive is a robe of the archmagi. 
A standard high level wizard tactic is to have polymorph self cast all the time on themselves. 
That way should you need raw AC you can change into a creature like an iron golem.  
I strongly suggest an active contingency (dimension door if grappled, stoneskin if savaged, etc...). Invisibility and fly can be very effective against the right opponents. 
The real danger for a high level wizard is surprise when he/she has no spells active. So long duration spells are the real boon. The thing in this room as you can see from the roll is very skilled and, though you don't know it, a potential mage-killer.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 19, 2005)

All right here we go.....

Snare the halfling rogue
Chaotic neutral,
stats: 12, 22, 14, 18, 12, 11
Saves:
fort:9
reflex:17
will:8
AC:25
Hp:66
speed:40
initiative: 6
BAB: +9/+4
Skills:
apraise:6
balance:20
bluff:10
climb:23<-skill mastery
decipher script:5
diplomacy:1
disable device:22<-skill mastery
disguise:12<-I have a diguise kit and a bunch of diffent outfits, not sure of bonuses
escape artist:26 (can wriggle out of the monks grasp hehehe)
forgery:5
hide:30<-skill mastery
inuendo:2
intuit direction:2
jump:16
knowledge arcanna:5
knowledge religion:5
listen:8
move silently:34<-skill mastery
open lock:16
pick pocket:18<-skill mastery
read lips:5
ride:7
search:25<-skill mastery
sense motive:2
spellcraft:5
spot:13
swim:7 with gear
tumble:16<-skill mastery
use magic device:2 (no idea why that would be charisma)
use rope:11
wilderness lore:2

ITEMS:
+1 Mithril Chain shirt of silent moves and slick 10 100
+2 rapier 8 000
ring of invisibility 20 000
ring of protection +1, climbing and swimming 6 900 (I think thats how it works)
amulet of natural armor +2 8 000
gloves of dexterity +4 16 000
headband of intelect +2 8 000
boots of springing and striding 2 500
cloak of resistance +2, and elvenkind 8 000
goggles of minute seeing 1 000
bag of holding 1 3000 (broken into lots of pouches)
(in the bag is around 900Gp worth of mundane items such as magnifying glasses, ladders, food, tents, shovels, wine, torches, kits, locks, rope, manacles, caltrops, crowbars, bedrolls, a bow, arrows, a pole, chalk, ink + paper, an hour glass, soap, a whistle, a lantern, and my outfits...Oh and 5 daggers)
and a riding dog with a military saddle ( he was part of that 900 GP)

Feats and abilities:
dodge
mobility
spring attack
quick draw
wepon finesse
evasion
uncanny dodge
skill mastery (hide, move silently, disable device, search, climb, tumble,pick pocket)
Sneak attack 6d6

Languages: common, undercommon, goblin, giant, infernal

erm thats pretty much it for character wise.

Also, is it safe to assume that I evaded the runes, if not thats cool.
and I don't think 2 is enough for use magic device to use that scroll

Oh and whats everyones contact info for skype, I just installed it.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish I could cast Contingency. Unfortunately, having Evocation as your barred school is bothersome sometimes.

Ben, looking through your character (it looks awesome), I noticed that you have two cloaks down.  I hope you realize that you can't have two cloaks active at the same time.  The cloak on top becomes the active one.  :\


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Double Post Get!*

Okay!, here we go!

Ivana Humpalot
LN Human Wizard (Conjurer) 5 / Summoner 7
31 yrs old, 5'8", 108lbs, 
speaks Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Infernal, Celestial, Auran, and Gnomish

Str 8 -1
Dex 16 +3 (20 +5)
Con 18 +4 <-- +2 CON from my toad familiar
Int 20 +5 (24 +7)
Wis 12 +1
Cha 13 +1
HP 79, Initiative +5, Speed 30/120
AC 25, Touch 19, Flat-Footed 20

Fortitude +11
Reflex +12
Will +14

Melee bonus +4
Ranged bonus +10

Attacks (in the following order):
Summoning minions to fight for her
Running the funk away
Club +4 attack, 1d6-1 x2
Dagger +4 attack, 1d4-1 19-20/x2
Light Crossbow +10 attack, 1d8 19-20/x2 (80 ft. range)


Skills: <skill> +<bonus> (<ability_mod> / <ranks>)
Alchemy +22 (7 / 15)
Concentration +19 (4 / 15)
Knowledge (Arcana) +22 (7 / 15)
Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) +22 (7 / 15)
Knowledge (Geography) +12 (7 / 5)
Knowledge (History) +12 (7 / 5)
Knowledge (Local) +12 (7 / 5)
Knowledge (Nature) +12 (7 / 5)
Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) +12 (7 / 5)
Knowledge (Religion) +13 (7 / 6)
Knowledge (The Planes) +22 (7 / 15)
Listen +8 (1 / 7) <-- Cross Class, yes
Move Silently +12 (5 / 7) <-- even MORE Cross Class
Scry +22 (7 / 15)
Spellcraft +22 (7 / 15)

Feats:
Wizard 1: Scribe Scroll
1st level: Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Human: Augment Summoning
3rd level: Heightened Spell
Wizard 5: Craft Wonderous Item
6th level: Extend Spell
9th level: Still Spell
12th level: Spell Penetration

Special Abilites:
Summon Familiar

Extra Spells: ability to prepare and cast one extra Conjuration (Summoning) spell from his spell list each for spell levels 1 through 4

Improved Summoning:
I) +1 caster level for Conjuration (Summoning) spells
II) always summons one extra creature of the chosen type whenever casting Conjuration (Summoning) spells
III) the summoner may convert prepared spells into Conjuration (Summoning) spells of that level or lower

Denial: improved counterspelling of Conjuration spells by sacrificing a spell of the level equal to the level of the spell being countered, it need not be the same exact spell

Possessions (GP Cost) <Crafting XP Cost>:
Headband of Intellect +4 (16000)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (8000) <320>
Rind of Protection +2 (8000)
Amulet of Natural Armour +2 (8000)
Bracers of Armour +6 (18000) <720>
Cloak of Resistance +4 (8000) <320>
Boots of Speed (4000) <160>
Goggles of Night (4000) <160>
Scroll of Mage Armour (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Shield (12.5) <1>
Scroll of True Strike x4 (50) <4>
Scroll of Detect Secret Doors (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Ventriloquism (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Ray of Enfeeblement (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Expeditious Retreat (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Feather Fall (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Jump x2 (25) <2>
Scroll of Spider Climb x2 (25) <2>
Scroll of Enlarge (12.5) <1>
Scroll of Hold Portal x2 (25) <2>
Scroll of See Invisibility (75) <6>
Scroll of Magic Circle vs. Evil (187) <15>
Club (-)
Dagger (2)
Light Crossbow (35)
10 Crossbow Bolts (1)

....I have no more monies :\ 
Might I add that I have a new found respect for Wizard PC's. Management for this class is INSANE.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes indeed I did notice, the cloaks are in fact one cloak, thanks to when you buy things from start you can do funny things like adding another ability to an item with the same price or lower for double the cost, or two things grafted onto it for 3x the cost.

So....the cloak of resistance +2 normally 4000 GP is upped to 8000 with the addition of the elvenkind ability.  If you notice I did the same to the rings-> ROP+1,climbing and swimming all on one ring for 6900 GP.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 20, 2005)

Everything looks in order! So I'll repeat for the sake of clarity the into text. 
As party gear you have a staff of life with 10 charges in it, a rod of alertness, a wand of cure moderate wounds with 20 charges in it, and two immovable rods. Additionally you have a phylactery of faithfulness, a 3 ounce pot of stone salve and a pot of sovereign glue with 1application remaining. 

*
 Whatever it was that came for Tetheril in the cloying darkness behind you is something you will leave for another day. Right now you are out of breath and injured and praying the magically reinforced iron door with Ivana's hastily cast arcane lock will hold back the thing. Tetheril's screams are forever etched into your memory. Perhaps one day you will return to bring his soul back to the material plane of existence. For now, the imperative of mission success is foremost. The temple may claim more of you, but no one said finding an artifact hidden by a now dead god would be easy.
You are standing in what appears to be a much larger room than the last, so large in fact that you cannot see its walls on either side or in front of you though the ceiling is low. The light given off by your continual flame torches is almost quenched by the plane of shadow's oppressive gloom but you can still make out a misty haze that isn't merely a trick of the lighting. You're ankle deep in some sort of liquid, the same sort of liquid that was in the previous chamber, an opaque foul smelling distillation of all the malice of the inhabitants of this death trap. You've made a considerable amount of noise in slaming the door shut however nothing but stark silence assails you, so far.
The runes upon the door that sprung and damaged you are a testament to the danger of this place to the hasty...
* 

What does everyone do? Everyone has acrued the damage through either the runes or the nasty nasty creature behind that door. As a group you lost your cleric, but Ivonna can heal a lot of hitpoints by summoning at least 8 formian workers using their cure-serious-wounds ability.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 20, 2005)

Snare ducks into the shadows and quickly pats himself down, checking his many pouches, wincing as he comes across one of the wounds from the monster, then "Noooooooo!!!!," he cries, "the figurine, its gone, the one Jake carved for me!"

Snare skulkily heads over to the door and props the imovable rods up against the door (sans comand word), "there I knew those batons would come in handy," as he waits for someone to correct him on the proper use of the rods. Then he begins to search the room the group is currently in, thoroughly, thinking to himself that there must be a secret door.....or a trap! That could be fun, he thinks to himself, turns invisible (is Ivana a chick? if so he pinches her on the ass), hiding and moving silently. (Search 35 , hide 40, move silently 44, taking 10)


***O.O.C****
I'd like to have somethings custom made/ruled....
Can I have the bag of holding made into a whole bunch of little pouches hidden in various places on my person....hidden well enough that it would require a VERY high search check to find them, same with the various keys and implements of my trade. I was thinking since my search can get 45 taking 20, that would be a good number since it would be the very best hiding places I could find. Also, there are a lot of "normal" pouches out in the open carrying very useless funny things, such as odd looking rocks, twigs, and glass. Some paper with gibberish scralled on it (this however is actually a clever code with maps and other stuff on it, maybe the whole group knows, or maybe just Snare, probably Jays mage would know)

Also, whats the spell that wards a lock against spells, and how much does it cost, also how much would it cost to make my amazing lock adamantine and with that spell cast on it?

P.S.
Rolls are under Snare
and again, what are everyones contact info for skype, I just installed it and I have no idea how it works, so your gonna have to help me out.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 20, 2005)

For pinching my ass make a Fortitude save, DC 23. Your Bag of Holding ruling won't matter once I'm through with you =P

<Alignment change to CE, bye bye Ivana  >


----------



## Kinger (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: If it's just the three of us, that makes me the meat shield, don't it? Damn.

Oh, and Ivana has more hitpoints than Cassiel. I'm _pissed_. Stupid munchy toad familiar. 

Thanks for the various life-saving items, DM, but I don't believe any of us can actually use them, save the rogue using UMD with a roll of 18 or more. Uh...

And I'm curious about why the three of us are in this temple of shadowy darkness (as opposed to well-illuminated darkness, of course), so I know how Brother Cassiel should be thinking. If it's the standard "go exploring and get treasure!" adventure (which there is absolutely _nothing_ wrong with), he'd be cursing himself and his greed and swearing to atone upon getting out. If, however, it's something that he could consider aiding Order in its eternal war on Anarchy, then he'd have no problems continuing.

Regarding Snare's Escape Artist ability, failing any grappling I just beat the living hell out of you with my bare hands. Try to run, little man.  Soaring-Dragon-Of-Destiny-Kick! Ha-YAH!!

I've got your contact info now, Bif. Seems like it'll work. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm ThaDoctah on Skype


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Probably only next week will I get Skype running. I have crazy shifts like 4 AM to Noon. Midnight to 8 AM coming up. But soon! In the iterim I'll get three updates minimum a day. 

Ben: I'de rule that similar to a Heward's handy haversack, and the custom job will cost you 1.5x the price of 3000 GP. You want arcane lock, per application it's 25 GP (material component). A 1lb dagger of admantine costs 3000 GP and so would a lock. 

* Snare moves without a sound up to the door but when he searches the area about you he quickly finds himself up to his neck in the murky water not more than 20 feet from the door. Your tremendous skill allows you to make only the slightest wave but it is very cold water and it sends a shiver down your spine. 
What do you do?
* 
_ Snare:_ Make a touch attack to pinch Ivonna and make a spot check, post the totals.
_Ivonna: _ If the touch attack succeeds make a fortitude save DC:15 to not emit a high pitched yelp that will carry throughout the area. 
_ Cassiel: _ You are back in time, the original group that found the sword of power. To not give up too much campaign plot I'm just going to keep it at that! 
I think Ivonna has planar binding which can bring forth something able to use the items (where's Ivonna's spellbook listed?). The rod of alertness is a crazy good item and someone should be carrying it!


----------



## seveiht (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd like to play too, I've been really busy and making a high level character is a lot of work 
(can i play a goblin?)


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Sure Mike! No problem about being busy, I know the feeling all to well. You've been _ dying _ to play a goblin/kobold for awhile now...


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 21, 2005)

*Ivana's Spellbook*

Totally forgot about my spellbook.

Cantrips (0th level) - All of them (I'm not gonna bother listing them)
1st level:
Summon Monster I
Mage Armour
Shield
True Strike
Detect Secret Doors
Ventriloquism
Ray of Enfeeblement
Animate Rope
Erase
Expeditious Retreat
Feather Fall
Jump
Spider Climb
Enlarge
Hold Portal

2nd level:
Cat's Grace
Endurance
Bull's Strength
Summon Monster II
Summon Swarm
See Invisibility
Detect Thoughts
Darkvision (bought for 375 GP and transferred for 200 GP)

3rd level:
Summon Monster III
Magic Circle vs. Evil
Protection from Elements
Clairaudience / Clairvoyance
Suggestion
Haste
Gaseous Form
Blink (bought for 700 GP and transferred for 200 GP)

4th level:
Summon Monster IV
Evard's Black Tentacles
Polymorph Self
Dimension Door
Enervation
Detect Scrying
Minor Globe of Invulnerability

5th level:
Summon Monster V
Wall of Stone
Teleport
Prying Eyes
Faithful Hound

6th level:
Summon Monster VI
Planar Binding
Control Water
Disintigrate

I'll have a list of prepared spells ready soon.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, so i settled on a Kobold
and since we have a rogue, a mage and a fightertype(monk).

I made a Cleric

Haven't finished drafting up the items, but i seem to be picking all the items i've always wanted but never had the chance to get haha.

oh and my Skype username is michaelJgreenwood

and the character name is Krymtchie


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 21, 2005)

All right, I get a 23 on the pinch attack against the 19 touch AC of the mage (unless he has mage armor on), so uh, make that fort save or something, also the spot DC would be 40 (depending on if the invisiblity dissapears and if the attack makes my hide go to 20).

Second, did I get the imovable rods to the first door, they still aren't activated but they should be there.

Erm, so, I'm in cold water, invisible.  Well, then I'll silently swim to the side, and climb the wall, if its climbable, and go that way.(17 on the swim and 36 on the climb, still searching and all that jazz)


If no one minds, I'll grab the rod of alertness, I don't have improved init. yet, so the +1 would be helpfull for a rogue, also, I'm planning on being the first one to make contact with enemies so the detection abilities would be great.

And Chris I've go you beat for crazy shifts, last week it was tuesday->thursday20:00-08:00, then on saturday it was 19:00-07:00, and this week it the 20:00-08:00 again, next week I think I switch to morning shifts, or maybe night shifts, but they'd be 8 hours.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 21, 2005)

Aww, poor baby. Working too hard  
Wait a minute. All you do is sit on your ass and read books. What a suck!

So are we keeping track of rolls under our character names?  or should we have them in under Alwen?

(and on that note, I can't add a roll for some reason.)


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 21, 2005)

Item question...
Is a luck bonus allowed on items that we get from the start, and does it give a +1 AC and +1 to saves? (end of the DMG on creating items, says bonus squared x 2500 GP, example is the staff of power)

If so that amulet of natural armor of mine drops to +1, and the uber ring gets a luck bonus +1, feather fall, and its price rises to 12 500 GP


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

No hand-crafted items using poorly designed tables! I don't want anything like  boots of +5 constitution and vests of resistance or earings of giant strength or other siliness! 
On the other hand if you do want a luck bonus the "standard" item is called a stone of good luck. Not cheap but it's slotless.  

* The halfling returns from the watery edge of your vision and without saying a word begins to climb along the left hand wall. He is taking his time doing so. 
Do the rest of you do anything?  
* 

Yep, that those hours do suck more than mine. And my tortureous stay out here is about to come to a screaming end.  
Have you tried clearing your cookies then reloading the online-roller Jay? Worst case just use Alwen if it works for you.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 21, 2005)

Do I still get to keep the ring with all the nifty abilities added on, as well as the cloak?

Also, do you know of an online grid or something to help visualize the encounters and map, etc.?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh for sure. If the abilities of multiple rings appeal to you you can pay a lot to have them in one ring. Same things for cloaks, as long as the ability belongs to a cloak. I'm just an old fart traditionalist in that it's a _ ring of invisibility _ and not an amulet or a goggle or underwear.

I don't have an online grid (I know tools but I don't like them) so it's without props for now! If it gets impossible to visualise I'll use a scanner to scan the graph paper I'm tracking everything on.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 21, 2005)

The immovable rods don't have a command word, there's a button on the end.  My kobold was considering buying some  

*Krymtchie Skuttles to the corner of the room making a sign to ward off spirits at the door.  His robe now drenched in the muck from the room, he pulls his hat low and begins to mutter.*


----------



## Kinger (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Cassiel contemplated, yet again, what spelunking through this _orifice_ actually did to further the cause of Order. And, yet again, he could not come to a satisfactory conclusion. The nearest he could manage was that wiser men than he had saw fit to send him here, so now he had only their wisdom to rely on. The denial of artifacts of power was one of the few weapons in the arsenal of Order against Anarchy, so perhaps this was the task set before him now.

He could rely little on his travelling companions, or at least some of them. The halfling in particular seemed to secrete chaos from his very skin. Everything he touched lost its order and sank into Anarchy.

And now here they sat, up to their knees in filth and muck, one fewer than moments before, and with an unnamed horror barely held behind a doorway.

Brother Cassiel concentrated on slowing his breathing. Focus, he told himself. Calm yourself. He brought a hand to his face to wipe away sweat and muck, and became suddenly conscious of the crimson river poring from his shoulder and upper arm, leaving a great bloody stain on his skin. He winced as he inspected the wound, flexing his arm through the pain. He close his eyes and concentrated on his breathing. Calm. Panic is irrational.

Through sheer concentration the monk willed his wounds closed, maintaining his body's wholeness. Discipline in defiance yields victories, however small. In this case, victory over pain and injury.

The Vigilant Mountain ran a hand up the previously bleeding arm, scraping the blood from his skin and pooling it in his palm. With a grunt he swept it away, adding his spilled lifeblood to the muck about him. The disciplined must be willing to bleed.

*******

Wholeness of Body used for 24 hitpoints. Now at 60 of 76 HP, and itching to Choke Hold someone.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 21, 2005)

My Fort save is under roll 8459. It was a 30.

Having saved myself from a yelp I'd like to Spot and Listen to see if I can make out what 
violated my personal space.

Spot = 12, Listen = 22 (Rolls 8462 and 8460)

I just noticed that all of Steve's characters have *NO* idea what they're doing in any situation, country, mummy maw, etc.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 22, 2005)

*Ivana's Prepared Spells for the Day*

Oth-level:
Detect Magic
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Flare

1st-level:
Mage Armour
Shield
Feather Fall
Animate Rope
Erase
Ray of Enfeeblement
Enlarge
Jump

2nd-level:
Still Animate Rope
Still Feather Fall
Endurance
Bull's Strength
Bull's Strength
Summon Swarm
Detect Thoughts
See Invisibility

3rd-level:
Extended Endurance
Blink
Blink
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
Suggestion
Protection from Elements
Gaseous Form

4th-level:
Evard's Black Tentacles
Stilled Gaseous Form
Detect Scrying
Enervation
Minor Globe of Invulnerability
Dimension Door

5th-level:
Extended Polymorph Self
Prying Eyes
Wall of Stone
Faithful Hound
Teleport

6th-level:
Planar Binding
Planar Binding
Control Weather
Disintigrate


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok! 

* Ivonna is standing  with her back to the door, Cassiel is 5 feet from her towards the center of the room, Krymtchie is 20 feet to the south from the door, looking for a corner to the room, and snare is 20 feet towards the north from the door climbing his way silently.
I need Initiative! 
A tendril of indistinct vapor reaches down from the ceiling and wraps around Ivonna! Ivonna you lose 1 point of constitution. If you beat the creature's initiative you can potentially struggle against it's next ability. 
I also need a spot DC:19 from those who didn't roll yet to see if they see the tendril. 
Anyone that spots the creature can make a knowledge religion check to try and identify it. 
*

Ivonna: I think you want _ silent _  dimension door not _ stilled _ ...  
The thing rolled ridiculously high hide checks and makes no noise.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok here he is!

Krymtchie
Kobold
Speed: 30
Small
Darkvision 60'
Light Sensitivity
+2 search, trapmaking, mining
Alignment: LN

Str  8 (-1)
dex  16(+3)
con  14(+2)
int  12(+1)
wis  18(+4)/22(+6)
cha  12(+1)

Unarmed Attack +13/+8 (+15/+10 while blinking)
AC 16(29)    

Saves

Fort 10(12 vs poison)
Reflex              9
Will 14


Feats

Craft Wondrous Items
Improved unarmed strike
forge ring
lightning reflexes
Skill focus Move Silent


Skills

Search 3
Spot 8
Move Silent 20(15 in armour)
Hide 32(27 in armour)
Concentration 10
Craft Trapmaking 5
Disguise 3
Bluff 3
Knowledge Arcana 2
Knowledge Religion 2
Listen 6


Equipment

Armour

Mithril Fullplate +1 Called,Energy Drain(Defenders of faith)(armor check penalty -3)
Large Shield +3 Called(armor check penalty -2)


Misc Equipment

Ring of Blinking
Ring of Sustenance

Bag of Holding
Boots of Elvenkind
Cloak of Arachnida
Necklace of adaptation
Nolzur's Marvelous Pigments
Periapt of wisdom +4
Amulet of natural armor +2
Robe of Blending

Bag of caltrops(30)
100' silk rope
Small steel mirror
3 alchemist fire

Deity: God of Kobolds(suprise surprise) Kurtulmak
Domains:  Trickery/Luck

Spells per day: DC 10 + spell level + 6
8/8/7/6/5/5/4


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks great! Now all you need is spells picked for today. I technically said no items with caster level > 14 but Nolzur's marvelous pigments is such a fun item I'll allow it regardless.
What does "called" do again?


----------



## seveiht (Jun 22, 2005)

Oops, is the greater than 14?
heh, i had some money left over and it was within the amount.  Forgot to check caster level  

basicall called allows me to pop my armour on and off with a standard action  

So i can go unencumbered as i want and become armoured as needed with minimal time.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 22, 2005)

Spells for today

0th
Detect Magic x2
Create Water x2
Mending
Read Magic 

1st
Shield of Faith x2
*Entropic Shield
Bless Water
Bless
Endure Elements x3

2nd
Endurance
Lesser Restoration x2
Silence
Resist Elements x2
*invisibility

3rd
Blindness/Deafness
Dispel Magic x2
Magic Vestment
Negative Energy Protection
*Protection from elements

4th
Freedom of Movement
Poison
*Confusion
Lesser Planar Ally
Restoration

5th
*Break Enchantment
Flame Strike
True Seeing
Wall of Stone
Slay living

6th
*Mislead
Heal
Blade Barrier
Harm


----------



## Kinger (Jun 22, 2005)

ThaDoc said:
			
		

> I just noticed that all of Steve's characters have *NO* idea what they're doing in any situation, country, mummy maw, etc.




I'd like to say that's because I enjoy the "accidental hero" archetype characters, but the reality is all I can really roleplay is bitching and moaning. 

**************
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Brother%20Cassiel for check, initiative, etc. Spot 25, Initiative 12

**************

What devilry is this? Brother Cassiel has no idea what this new creature is, but it is clear it intends harm to his comrade. Despite its apparent immaterial nature, he must act.

The monk springs towards the tendril, thrusting his heatless everburning torch towards it in hopes of dispelling the shadows in which it hid. Unconsciously he mouths sacred words of his sect: "Few acts are higher than lending aid to those in need!"

**************

Tail-of-the-Sky-Dragon Kick! To attack: 16, 20, 19, 16! Damage: 14, 9, 15, 11!

Hopefully Ki Strike +1 gives me a 50% chance to hit an incorporeal creature... If not, I'll find out soon enough. 

Current HP: 60/76


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 22, 2005)

That's not true I at least think you've done a great job with bison run thunderous. I think the group's only jab so far has been "moo-moo" and the odd comment about you taking massive damage for the fighters which aren't really roleplay related comments. 
Ki strike +1 * does * mean you can strike this thing and rolling all your attacks and damage is _ exactly _ what I want everyone to do. Sadly the thing has +5 dex bonus and so it goes before you despite scoring the same initiative. It's incorporeal so this is one of those rare monsters you can't grapple. (Not trying to screw your character over this really is the top monster on my list that I want to test out...)


----------



## seveiht (Jun 22, 2005)

Roll 8485  ->  Initiative with a whopping 5
Roll 8487 -> Spot to see tendril 12
woohoo, Krymtchie for the moment is unaware haha.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, using meta-game knowledge is nice. If it could drain constitution via touch, I don't think it'd have much trouble draining me dry if we were, say, GRAPPLING. So I'd be smacking away anyway, I think. Gotta give me a chance to make up horribly cliche names for my l33t |{un9-f00 ski11z. Haven't bested Drunken-Foo-Dog-Miracle-Kick yet, but dammit, I'm trying! 

And regarding Iniatives, I had to scrap Improved Init in favor of Power Attack. Stupid Flying Kick requirements...

Oh, and I rolled my % to hit rolls, as well. Taking low to be success... Second one misses by default, as does the last one. 21 81 47 53. Now, is a 16 high enough to hit the thing? Probably not. A first level fighter should have better AC than THAT.

Hmmm... Percentile seems to complicated for a 50% chance thing. In future I'll be using good ol' Boolean logic. 1d2-1. 1: yup, 0: nope.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 22, 2005)

well here we go....

spot:32
initiative:15
knowledge religion:24

I'll climb the wall back till I reach solid ground, doing so quickly(33 climb, I can take 10 because of skill mastery) incurring the -5 to climb check.

Then quickdraw my rapier, and spring attack to a flanking position(not that I can sneak attack) and roll......a total of 31, miss chance...high hits(98), and damage=4.

Then I spring away from the foul creature moving 40 ft away, use bluff to hide for a total of 24, and 40 for hide, 45 for move silently.


The next round (2), snare takes the rod of alertness and uses the see invisibility, then moves to flank the monster, fighting defensively, dodge(AC 29, touch AC 24)........
_I realize now that the monster is incorporeal and not ethereal and so cancel the see invisibility part, unless that would actually work....._
attack rolls:
(round 3) 
30, natural 20->31 damage->7, 8


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 22, 2005)

*Big post for big things making the hurting.*

It's really hard visualizing this personally. I had no idea I was so close to the door.
Ah well, too late now.
Also, I'd like to change my silly stilled Dimension Door....since it has no somatic component  
Sorry bout that blunder.

I made the change from a 5th-level Stilled Dimension Door to a 5th-level Extended Polymorph Self, and the 4th-level Polymorph Self to a 4th-level Stilled Gaseous Form.
I've also had my Extended Endurance, Extended Polymorph Self, and Detect Scrying active from the onset of this encounter.

*Initiative:* 25 (Roll 8526)
*Spot:* 10 (Roll 8527) 
Do I still need to spot it? It's wrapped around me!  
If not *Knowledge (Religion):* 31 (Roll 8529) Just in case.  
*Extended Endurance:* +3 CON for 24 hours (Roll 8528) [I'm at 20 CON now and 51 of 91 HP]

Before I attempt to combat the mean tendril, I'd like to know if I can polymorph into a Small/Tiny/Diminuative creature and slip through the tendril's grasp.

That's all for now (sorry it took so long to post, I worked from 06:00 to 16:00 and it's going to be the same tomorrow.)
_____________________________________________________________________________
Feeling a tight constriction around her midruff, Ivana _(<--correct spelling plzkthx_) couldn't help but yelp in alarm; especially after feeling a knot develop in her abdomen right where whatever grabbed her initiated its grapple. She called out to the others, "Something's got me!" At this point, silence wasn't worth having the health sucked out of her. Through the murk of the room, her granted darkvision allowed her to see the attacker.  Ivana thought to herself that this assailant was familiar somehow...that she's read something about it before.  It suddenly popped into her head what the incorporeal form was and she gasped at what she remembered.  "It's called a Crimson Death Mist!!!  DON'T LET IT TOUCH YOU!  Krymtchie, it's UNDEAD!!!"  Ivana knew the situation would only worsen unless she freed herself, and FAST! Depending on other people to save her is the fast track to a swift death, and definitely not fitting for a skilled mage such as herself.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 23, 2005)

DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> That's not true I at least think you've done a great job with bison run thunderous. I think the group's only jab so far has been "moo-moo" and the odd comment about you taking massive damage for the fighters which aren't really roleplay related comments.




We make fun cuz we lub you sooooo much!


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 23, 2005)

Yup, you can polymorph into a fine creature and try to wriggle out of its grasp, but a large strong creature like a fire-giant would be a better bet if you ask me. Changing form is a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity however. 
Your DC:25 knowledge religion (and other's) identifies this creature as a * Crimson Death Mist * an incorporeal undead which drains blood. It has a telekinetic power that can lift up to 300 lbs - and it typically uses this on its victims to drag them off to their doom in its lair which is a charnel house. 
Ivanna doesn't need to spot it because the tendril is attached to her.  

So the order is: 
Ivana
Snare
Crimson Death Mist
Brother Cassiel
Krymtchie

What do you  do Ivonna?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 23, 2005)

*Another custom item question*

How much would it cost to get a harness and sheath/holster for the imovable rods. I was thinking it would be really handy to have a little space made for them on useful places like in the ladder, on the grappling hook, somewhere on the climbing kit harness, and anywhere else they would be usefull. The slot would hold the immovable rod in place and therefore the object it is attached to, so you could make a ladder float in mid-air and fun stuff like that.

As for the harness, it would have to made to hold alot of wieght and be able to be activated really quickly, so if you were falling you could quickly hit the button.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 24, 2005)

Ivana (<--- CORRECT spelling plzkthx) will activate her boots of speed (Free action)
She will then polymorph herself into an Iron Golem (Full round action)
and will then attempt to break the grapple with her extra partial.

But first, Stressful Situation Alert!!!  Will save (DC 19) or be stressed out (-2 to everything) from the polymorph.
Will save: 24 (Roll 8586)

Now I'm looking like this:
STR 33 -------- AC 34
DEX 9  -------- HP 91
CON -  -------- Attacks: 2 Slams (+16 Melee)
INT 24 -------- Damage: 2d10+11
WIS 12 -------- Damage Reduction: 50/+3
CHA 13

It gets an attack of opportunity I guess =/  Though without a CON score now, as a golem, can it still drain CON?  It doesn't seem logical in my opinion.

Now to break the grapple! 
Grapple check: 23 (Roll 8597) piddly when I have a Grapple modifier of 20!!

NEXT!!
_____________________________________________________________________________
Ivana stood there, rigid in body, almost to the point of seemingly giving up her stuggle.  If not for the permeating darkness an observer would notice not placidity in her eyes, but concentration of the highest form.  As quickly as the assailant attacked, Ivana's response was equally rapid.  She shouted commandingly, "Ariba!" and what followed defied common reality.  
Her limbs transformed into huge bulky masses of shiny metal.  Her torso grew an untold number of times to match the same material the initial transformation emulated.  Finally her head formed into that of a lifeless golem, glinting in the same metal sheen as the rest of her body.  Ivana morphed into a golem.  An Iron Golem!  The brawniest, most bad-ass construct she could think of at the time.  
With new found speed, Ivana broke the creature's grasp with terrifying might/attempted to break the Death Mist's grapple, but failed under its intense hold. (_Will change on what happens)_  During the transformation the creature attempted to strike Ivana but failed as the swipe glinted off the fully functional armour manifested/ the creature succeeded in damaging the wizard just before the transformation's armour manifested. (_Will also change on what happens.)_ For now, her time was finished for now.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

ThaDoc said:
			
		

> Ivana (<--- CORRECT spelling plzkthx) will activate her boots of speed (Free action)e



Sorry about the spelling... I got it right the first time! Look! In the initiative order and check the edit time-stamp. I swear I was thinking it! 
I havn't called Steve's character Togenheim yet though so you must admit I'm getting better. 
Boots of speed to activate is a standard action like all command word items. Also, you don't get the extra partial action until the next round (but you do get the AC immediately). 
Bear with me on a couple other things, the polymorph spell is something that requires a lot of adjucation and there are something like 5 different versions of it (and all of them broken in some form or another). I use the 2nd printing PHB (the most common). The web may have the "masters of the wild" version.   
Your total hp doesn't change with polymorph, even if your con does. Your fort save does increase or decrease in accordance though. 
DR is a supernatural ability and so it's not gained. 
Polymorph does not grant creature type - so even though you appear as a golem you are still a human and don't get any of the immunites or non-abilities.
Non-abilities means you keep your same ability score.  
All gear unless it's a humanoid or giant or monstrous humanoid melds into your form and becomes non-functional. 

So with these clarifications what will Ivana do? 
You can polymorph, or haste yourself this round but not both. 
Sorry I probably should have posted it earlier, I only had 10 hours between data runs 7 of which I needed for um, sleep. 


Ben: The harness would cost as much as masterwork climbing gear no more. To use the rod in that way all I'll require is that you have it in hand and make a strength check DC:15 to keep yourself dangling by one arm. Sound fair?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I'd like to have the harness built into the climbers kit, so that if I hit the button, it would hold me immobile(well not quite imobile, but holding me strong enough to support several hundred pounds of wieght)and have both hands free to do whatever.  An added bonus of this, would be so I could hide on a ceiling and activate the button to rain death from the sky 

I was hoping the quickdraw feat might help with the falling and hitting the button idea, either that or my L33T reflexes.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 24, 2005)

So, ummm...
are you saying she doesn't use the non-constitution of the golem.
She uses her own constitution?
is this a special case? or all cases?

ie if i turn into a giant, do i take on the giant's constitution score.

(according to my phb you do)

just want to be clear


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Mike: it's not an exception - it's a technicality. A non-ability isn't a "score", it's not a zero. They say this in the MM on p.10 under non-abilities. The modifier to a non-ability is +0 but it's not an ability score. So even polymorphed as a stone golem you retain your constitution score. 
Polymorphed as a giant - you take the giant's constitution score, it has a constitution score (but not the hitpoints, says so in the spell). 
Yeah you need years of DMing to pick that one up... 
I think we should make an "advanced" version of the rules to make things more complicated. 
  

Ben: Not a problem! I didn't understand what you wanted initially. I'll allow you to quickdraw the rod to avoid falling.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 24, 2005)

cool  
stupid polymorph lol

*patiently waits to notice whats going on*


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 24, 2005)

My God, I can't believe a stupid broken spell ruined a good bit of storytelling.  Guess it's just not my day.

WELL then, I guess we have quite the predicament Ivana.  What do you think we should do?
"I think I'll haste myself first.  It's good to be hasted  "
I agree.  We'll activate your Boots of Speed.  So now your at AC 29, 51 of 91 Hit Points.
For your move equivalent action, I think we'll have you wiggle around a bit.
"Sure thing boss.  *_wiggle wiggle wiggle_*"

NEXT!!

Second point of business is that there's no way Snare's taking the Rod of Alertness -AND- the Inanimate Carbon Rods...errm...Immovable Rods, especially when he has a skill mod of 23 AND Skill Mastery in Climb.  With that note, we need to divvy up these items before the theif theives them all (for lack of a better term).  

Without a doubt, the Staff of Life and Wand of Cure Moderate should go to Cream Cheese, since he can actually use those items without thinking about it or wasting a high level spell.
The Rod of Alertness can stay with Snare, as should the Sovereign Glue (I'm thinking of nasty things you could do to people who don't know you're around with this stuff  )  Brother Cassiel should take the Phylactery of Faithfulness to be sure that no alignment changes from Lawful happen that make you lose your grapply goodness.  In addition to that, Cassiel should have the Stone Salve, 3 doses of Stoneskin or Stone-to-Flesh could come in handy.  I want the Immovable Rods since I can't climb worth a damn and have a -1 Strength mod.  -Comments or ammendments aren't welcome, neither are your opinions (j/k  )

So yeah, let's get this damn combat started


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

* 
Ivana clicks her heels and is hasted! She tries to move but the creature's tendrils keep on her as though she was being restrained by a physical object! 
A flash of light goes by her as Snare leaps from his position and slashes once making the mist shudder.
Ivanna struggles! (using your grapple check you rolled) and is lifted off her feat into the fog and darkness beyond your sight! 
Ivanna loses 4 Con from blood drain. You're carried very quickly off to you know not where but you think the thing followed a more or less straight line, you feel as though you're high-up in the air, you're not sure how far though because beneath you is only fog.
The creature's coloration is changing as it drains your blood and it clearly resembles a knot of fog with a vaguely humanoid shape including arms and a torso. Its lower body trails off into vapor. Initially white its body is now tinged with rusty red and the white glow of its eyes is lurid. It exhibits no other facial features but the unfeeling stare of the undeath.   
Cassiel and Krymtchie: you watch as Ivana is literally lifted off her feat and pulled screaming off into the fog above the dark water  - before you can even react! What do you do now?  
* 


Ben: Using bluff to hide incurs a -10 on your hide check and attacking while hidden gives you a -20 circumstance penalty. I rolled the spots in order, first to see if it sees you on the attack roll, which it does. Then your bluff diversion works (it has no sense motive) but you tried too much! Double moving + using the bluff to hide makes you check at 40-10-5 = 25 and the creature sees you (spot 28)! Doesn't matter though because it's trying to kill Ivana.

Jason: one day, in the far far future, D&D will have a simple polymorph mechanic. That day is not today...


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 24, 2005)

Well that's not good. 
27 of 67 HP

So describe this out to me, cuz it's still not making sense. The room was, what, ankle deep (?) in murky water. This mist is on top of the water? and the tendril came from below the mist and up? or from the ceiling and down?
SO, which way was I pulled? down or up?

That and I don't quite understand how the tendril attacked and got a full grapple on me in one surprise round. From my fun with Lurgurtz I was under the impression that you have to perform a melee touch attack first, then are able to grapple (dealing damage, pinning or whatever).

Or was this just the grab part and it hasn't started a grapple yet.  OMGWTFBBQ my brain is breaking.

In other news, Skype makes Mike's computer go crazy.  I believe we've (Mike, Steve, and I) have settled on TeamSpeak 2.0.  A similar program that supports Voice-Over-IP/Net.  That and it has a Linux server/client install.
GO-GO-GADGET DOWNLOAD!  http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php  We're using Mike's server at... ho ho ho ho!  Private server,  you'll all get PMs.  Don't want any unwanted n00b guests.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 24, 2005)

Well heres another reason why everyone should have had one of those harnesses.....tsk, tsk, tsk...

   Anyway, I suggest a nice dimension door or something similar to get you outta this scrape.
   Also, I think snare had moved after his spring attack to where the water dropped down, so I might be in the general area where this thing is dragging Ivana.
   I don't know if this makes a difference, but I wasn't trying to hide when I was attacking, only after, once my move was done.  But as you said it doesn't matter, since its trying to kill Ivana, it might make a difference though where it tries to go down to its carnal house, since I might be standing there.

About the rods, I don't intend on keeping them, only when I'm scouting, since I'm probably gonna be the first person in a room, the detection abilities would come in handy, and I might be on the roof at the time, so I'd wanna be safe rather than sorry, and I suggest that everyone has one of these devices installed.  (The immovable rods are much to useful for one person to have them all the time, especially if they are only going to be used as a ladder)


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Yup, all your impressions are correct. As I said earlier I'm testing out monsters from the MM2 which have non-standard mechanics.  
This thing has an (Ex) ability called "seize" which means when it makes a successful incorporeal touch attack it automatically wraps a tendril around an opponent. The opponent can break free as though it's a grapple, but it doesn't need to make one to "seize". It also has an (Sp) ability called "lift" which as a free action allows it to lift 300 lbs on a seized object or person telekinetically. It needs to make a successful grapple check to lift against a struggling opponent (and it automatically beats the roll you made). 
It then ran, with it's perfect maneuvarbility a good distance into the fog at an up-angle. 
The Crimson Death Mist attacked you from above you, at the edge of the mist. The room is ankle deep in water (leg if you're a halfling) and from Snare's investigations the water gets deeper as you move away from the door you had your back against. 
What Ivona now realises is the fog gets deeper as you go into it as well, though she's unsure how far the creature has dragged her.
So to recap: It attacked you, hit you, seized you automatically, you cast haste, snare slashed it and it lifted you as a free action and ran into the fog with Ivona in tow, the blood drain is also automatic each round an opponent remains seized. 
I like the monster - probably because of a certain "alien" film of my recollection - but I won't drop it into a campaign without testing it first.  

I'm going to try and install that program shortly. Our schedules are 3 hours off but in 3 days that will be no problem.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 24, 2005)

OOC: So, I can't see where it went? Dandy. I suppose instead of my finely rolled attack routine, I'll just have to run after it. 22 to spot it (roll 8619).

And I too reccomend a nice dimension door, so you can, y'know, SURVIVE.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Cassiel knows where it went in general direction - out accross the swampy water and fog, simply by watching Ivana get plucked screaming all the way. You can clearly hear her screams in the distance as it drains her of blood (unless she's too proud to scream ). Are you going to run after it through the water or jump to the collumns? * There are a number of columns spaced about the room about 40 feet apart each from what you can see. * 
What is your light-source?


----------



## Kinger (Jun 24, 2005)

If I can jump, I'm gonna jump. 

I have an ever-burning torch, and thankfully can fight perfectly well with it in my hand.

Leaping to the columns! Rolling... a 3. Huzzah. That gives me a total jump check result of only 55. Damn. After a 20-foot running start, I jump up to 116 feet. If that's close enough to charge I'd like to.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok! Just to be clear You can jump to a column about 60 feet out then jump again to another column 40 feet out from that one as a full-round action. The mist obscures the further columns but you guess they're there.  Or you can just jump right to where you think she's screaming from and get one attack but you're completely unsure of the footing out there (might be lava for all you know). I'm not sure which you meant? I'll require an attack roll each time (AC 0) and a climb check (DC:20) to grab the columns.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, theres gonna be a change in plans for snare's next actions I guess too.  

_Snare runs over to the immovable rods, releases them and puts one in its holder at his side, "Better grab these batons, I'm sure someone paid good money for them and I wouldn't want them to go missing."  Then, turning invisible, Snare begins to make his way into the mist to find his bestest friend, Ivana, or was it Kymchie, he could never remember._


Also, how do I connect to Mike's server, send me an e-mail with details please.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 24, 2005)

Go-go Spiderman physics!

Sweet. Rebound jumping it is! No need for the climb checks (25 mod anyway, and natural 1 doesn't equate to failure), so all I need to do is roll another jump and some attack rolls, yes?

First Jump Check automatically success, First attack roll (roll of 10) success, First climb check automatically success, Second jump check automatically success, second attack roll (roll of 7) success, second climb check automatically success... Now clinging to second column, I guess.

********

Look before you leap, Cassiel thinks to himself. Leaps of faith were rarely wise. Rather than leap directly after the fleeing creature, the Vigilant Mountain opts to attack only when safe footing is more assured.

Leaving great, splashing footprints in the shallow water, the monk gives himself a running start before flying into the air towards a crumbling column not far away. Landing against it with both feet and one hand, he leaps from the column to a second in a remarkable athletic display. Clinging to the second column like a monkey in a tree, Brother Cassiel thrusts his torch into the shadows and attempts to locate his companion and the elusive creature.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

* Thrusting his torch outward Cassiel can faintly see Ivana struggling furiously not more than 10 feet away from him with a now blood red mistlike creature. He clings to the columns effortlessly with near superhuman grip, using handholds that few can. You think you're 20 feet above the water and she's 30 feet above it. 

Krymtchie Ivana has been yanked off into the distance by an unseen assailant and Cassiel bravely leaps off after her - what do you do? 
*

Ironies of ironies Skype is working fine now, but I can't seem to even download Teamspeak2...


----------



## seveiht (Jun 24, 2005)

On my action:
(now that i think i get whats going on haha)

if I see this thing dragging her away:
Knowledge Religion: Roll 8624 -> woohoo 21

If i still needed a spot roll:
Man i suck at spotting roll 8625 -> 10 total(with a +8 to spot)

Hopefully i didn't need that.

Krymtchie climbs the wall and runs(checking to see if i can run or not) or move/double move til i can see the thing.  I have darkvision so don't really need light, in fact i get penalties in the light 

***********************
*
*Hearing the screams of the female human, Krymtchie tears his eyes from the door and watches as she is pulled off into the mist.  (Assuming i get my knowledge religion roll) Recognizing the creature for what it is he pulls out his "holy" symbol and skuttles up the wall and moves after the thing as quickly as possible, trying to gain sight of it.**


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

[sarcasm] 
You can play this game without miniatures or a battlemat... sure you can... 
[/sarcasm]
Until I get back to my scanner I'll make a little overhead drawing. It's not perfectly accurate but hopefully will help a ton. 
X = wall 
D = door 
I = Ivana 
K = Krymtchie 
C = Cassiel 
S = snare 
CC = column
F = deep fog


```
X                                                 F
X                                                 F
X                                                 F
D                                                 F
D              S                                  F                                 C    I 
X                          CC                    F                           CC
X                                                 F  
X                                                 F
X K                                              F
```

This is an overhead view.  
So do you run into the water after them? Your knowledge religion makes you suspect a crimson death mist.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 24, 2005)

No i'm running on the ceiling(cloak of arachnida )


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

I am dumb... sorry... 

* 
Krymtchie runs along the ceiling and are about 20 feet from Cassiel! You can't see what is happening but definitely hear the screams. 
Snare moves back, deactivates and pockets the rod (free action) and moves 20 feet towards the action (effectively the same position). 
What do you do Ivana?    
*


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, is it possible for me to wrench Ivana free from the Crimson Death's grasp? Since the two aren't technically grappling (since the Mist, being incorporeal, can't grapple), how would it work? I'd most likely want to do that, rather than smack the thing and let it continue sucking the mage dry.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 25, 2005)

how far can we see in this fog?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

WHAT does Ivana do?? 
Ivana will attempt to determine if any of her friends followed her with a Spot and/or Listen check.
Spot check: 6 (Roll 8627)
Listen check: 19 (Roll 8628)

Whichever pertains---
Not having noticed friendlies persuing her, she will Teleport back to the entrance of this cavern.

Concentration check (DC 20): 23 (Roll 8629)
Now the Teleport successfulness roll!: 50% (Roll 8626)

Having been teleported I will use my extra partial action to Polymorph into an Iron Golem.

-OR-

Having noticed that friendlies are persuing her, Ivana will Polymorph into an Iron Golem and attempt to break the Munchkiny Grapple with the extra partial action.  

Grapple roll: 30 (Roll 8630) at a +20 Grapple Mod
Either way, having been polymorphed into a golem weighing somewhere around 2.5 metric tonnes, the Crimson Death Mist would not be able to telekinetically hold me up anymore. Munchkiny grapple attack or not.  

Boots of Speed: 9 of 10 turns left (per day)
AC: 34 / HP: 67 of 67
STR 33
DEX 9
CON 16

_________________
If Snare wants those Immovable Rods so he can spelunk, I'll take the Rod of Alertness then.
*writes Rod of Alertness on his character sheet.*


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

Once again, the items will remain _Party _items, and as such, belong to no one, but the suggestions you made were good, so those items can remain on their respective persons. As for the immovable rods and the rod of alertness, when we are walking around together as a party you can have'em, but when I scout ahead I won't hesitate to take them(probably just snake them right out of your pockets Pick Pocket 28, hiding 40, moving silently 45, and invisible). Oh I'll leave you something in their place, whenever I take them you'll find some things in your pouch that wasn't there before...like a painted rock or stick, or a note that says "I owe you 2 immovable rods, signed Snare"


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

* Ivanna clearly notices the torch being waved along side her by her longtime friend Cassiel - she decides to polymorph into an iron golem! 
The crimson death mist lashes out as she changes shape but it misses! 
Ivanna has exceeded the creature's telekenitic weight capacity and drops! 
* 

Jason: Your touch-AC as an iron golem is a mere 8 and the creature goes next. (!)  You can feather fall to negate the damage (1d3) and be above the water's surface when you get your partial action off  (60 feet fall rate a round). By next round you would be underwater. Otherwise you will plummet and make a huge splash and be underwater. In either case you have an extra partial action what do you do with it?  

Mike: where you started off is mostly mist, 40 feet vision no miss chance. Beyond, it's fog, vision is reduced to 20 feet, 20% concealement miss chance. Beyond 20 feet it's 50%  concealement miss chance. Not quite as thick as a fog cloud spell. Picture it as concentrating as you go further away from the door. 

Steve: Yup, I'll allow it. Like aiding a grapple.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

Ah, so I have an extra partial.  In that case I'll re-polymorph into a Diminuative Aquatic animal.  Perhaps a Minnow or Guppy.  Something with relatively high Dexterity.  There's nothing in the Monster Manual online about a fish or the like so I'll have to go with what you rule.  (Though I thought Natural Armour was included in your Touch AC.)

To the would-be Houdini.  The party items have to go to someone so they can be used, and used effectively.  Everyone having a harness for two immovable rods isn't practical.  What I'm saying is pick one or the other, but you can't have your cake and eat it too.  I don't see how +1 Initiative is that helpful if that's all you intend to use it for.  If you see fit to steal whatever you want, be sure you note when I lag behind for about 10 minutes drawing circles in the ground.  You'll have about a minute to contemplate whether crossing high level mages is really worth it or not.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

Ah the joys of a high level rogue... 

Changing shape is sadly a full-round action and so you can't use a partial on it. One of those few things you can't. Do you feather fall or splash?
Natural armor is not part of touch AC PHB p.119. That's why the rings of protection are so much better than the amulets of natural armor. 

*going for supper*


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

The leaving of a note reminds me of something. Anybody who's read Catch-22 should remember Milo Minderbender (or something), who sets up a business syndicate that supposedly benefits everybody ("Everyone has a share!") but nobody ever sees it. He also used particularly _important_ pieces of equipment for alternate ventures, like the cans of compressed gas that were _supposed_ to inflate the life rafts of crashed bombers were instead used to make icecream sodas in the mess hall. Also, he removed all the morphene from every first aid kit and used it elsewhere. In every case, he'd leave a note saying that what was good for the syndicate was good for you, thought that made everything okay.

ANYWAY...

Hmm... Now, an interesting situation I'm in:
Clinging to wall, off of the ground. Below is water of some unknown depth. The THING that is my foe hovers in the air not twenty feet away.

Now, I don't have Spring Attack, so I probably can't Jump out to the Crimson Death Mist Thing (tm), smack it, and continue on to another column, can I? Probably not.

If I somehow continue on after the attack in some strange flyby-attack-like move anyway, there's no guarantee I land on anything (other than the floor far below).

If I charge out to it anyway with a Flying Kick (go 3d12+15 damage, go!) I probably drop to the water of unknown depth below, and while I'm a Strong swimmer, I'm not a Skilled swimmer, if you catch my drift.

Hmmm... I assume (character-wise) that a creature composed of mist cannot enter liquid water (which may or may not be true, I don't know), so if I notice that Ivana (as an iron golem) begins to sink, I hang on where I am and ready a kick against the mist if it approaches me. I think I might need to make a climb check to hang on, so I will now... Huh. How about that. 2, giving me 27. Hope that's enough. Attack roll of... 24. Damage of... 12. Miss chance... 0. Miss. Damn.

If Ivana just lands with a splash, no sinkage or anything, and the water looks shallow enough that I would do the same, I Slow Fall down to the floor (making the DC 15 Jump and Tumble checks to shorten fall-damage-distance by 10 apiece), and move to a position next to her.


Regardless, I don't have my dex bonus to AC at the moment, since I'm climbing, right? Hmm... my Wisdom bonus thankfully remains, so...
Touch AC: 20
HP: 60/76
Mood: Focused and Determined

Wait, this isn't a blog. Scratch that last one.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 25, 2005)

So how high above the water am I, i had thought it was only 10 feet up


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

As a side note, is there no will save against the Telekinesis?  I was looking at the deat mist, and it says its like the spell......


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

Ben: I don't have it with me a the moment (on shift...) but usually it's listed - I could be wrong. Telekinesis definitely has a save. I know for sure that the seize and blood drain are automatic because I double checked them. 
Mike: Yup, it was 10 feet near the door but slopes upward gradually to a sort of shallow dome. Where you are you can't see the ground because it's obscured by the fog.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

The Iron Golem will splash and begin to sink into the murky water. Ivana will take her partial action after she hits the water and swim back the way she came.

Swim check: 13 (Roll 8671) (I don't think there's any penalty on that because the golem isn't carrying any gear  )


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

* Ivana sinks into the murky depths with a crash (2 subdual damage) and begins to swim Cassiel is charged from above by the creature! 
Cassiel would be hit by a tendril (hits AC 25) but the creature misses due to the fog! 
Change of plan for Cassiel? 
*

Jason: Are you just trying to keep afloat or going somewhere? The water as far as you can tell is deep here and you didn't touch bottom. 

I'm probably going to need my book to run the creature's next turn. I was stupid to have left it back in my room. But we can probably get most of the actions done from what I remember. I keep forgetting the 3 hour time difference and thought no one would be awake and interested in this at this hour.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

Heh, I _could _have posted the pdf screenshots of the death mist on geocities, then put the link here, but alas, the-old-lady wouldn't let me. She doesn't realize that this is a life and death situation! And apparently we're a bunch of real geeks.....

Anywho, Snare's next moves/actions are to climb to the roof quickly, taking the -5, over to where the mist is attacking Cassiel, then plant myself beside it(immovable rod), and hack away or rather poke away, also still fighting defensively for AC 24(touch).


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay, no longer readying then, since it's already HERE. I keep forgetting that that thing goes before me in the initiative order. 

Hopefully, I can still make a full attack in my current position, 'cuz that's what I'm a-gonna do. I'll roll a bunch of climb checks so please use them if necessary.

**************

Ivana, utilizing arcane magicks to alter her form to a collossal construct, falls from the creatures grasp and lands with a splash below. Brother Cassiel remains clinging to the column, torch aloft. He quickly realizes that this has likely made him the target of choice for his foe.

The creature lunges from the fog, a crimson tendril coming very near to grabbing the monk. The fogginess of the room appears to be as much a hindrance to the creature as it is to Cassiel.

The Vigilant Mountain alters his grip on the column, swinging about to put his back to the stone and face his enemy.

*************

Monkey-Stealing-Honey-From-Bee-Hive-In-Tree!

To Attack: +15/+27/+21/+20
Damage: 17/8/8/15
Miss Chance due to Incorporeability: Hit/Hit/Hit/Miss
% rolls for miss chance due to fog (high hits): 75 20 31 _100 <- Why 100 for THIS one?_
Climb Checks for whatever purpose: 37 33 37 50 35 50 38 33 34 34
Touch AC: 20
Current HP: 60/76
Current Constitution: 12/12
Status effects: None


Take this you foggy bastard!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

I was trying to go towards the entrance where the wee Cleric is.  That way I could polymorph into an aquatic animal and float him over to turn or better still, destroy the evil undead creature.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

That's a good idea Jay, but the cleric is up on the roof with the rogue.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

My character doesn't know that yet.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

One hits! Roll damage!

(AC 17 if I remember correctly)


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

Erm, wrong line there Chris.....2 should hit then......but I digress.

Snare and Krymchie should be makin' their way to the action by way of roof around now, and if the mist doesn't sneak away from the vigilant mountain, my attacks will be(still fighting defensively maybe flanking)....

attack rolls: 33(35 if flanking)\23(25 if flanking)  (8695)
miss chance:miss\hit   (8696)
damage:3 damage!   (8687)
still AC 29 (touch 22<-forgot natural amor doesn't count)


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

Just to reiterate... 

To Attack: +15/+27/+21/+20
Damage: 17/8/8/15
Miss Chance due to Incorporeability: Hit/Hit/Hit/Miss
% rolls for miss chance due to fog (high hits): 75 20 31 _100_

The thing charged, too, didn't it? Doesn't that give -2 to AC, meaning a 15 would hit too, or do I get a penalty to my attacks as well because I'm clinging to the wall?

And what's the miss-chance for the fog? I'm confident it doesn't stack with the incorporeability miss chance, but does it still apply, ie. I need to roll 2 miss chances, or does only the higher take effect?

In any case, I assume it was the second or third attack that succeeded, so 8 damage in either case.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 25, 2005)

Forget about the rolling damage... my bad you already rolled it! 
You're right on the 2 attacks landing. Blow #1 and #2. 
Incorporeality does stack with concealment. 
25 damage on the mist! It wavers. 


How is Snare running the ~100 feet from the water's edge to the battle?  Unless I missed something in his gear he can at best double-move along the wall and up the ceiling? 
Vera finds it amazingly geeky too. But hey. There are worse ways to waste time. 

* Krymtchie is next! What do you do? *


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> 25 damage on the mist! It wavers.




Sweet. ph34r me with great ph34r, Misty. Just be glad you can't grapple.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 25, 2005)

I have 40 ft movement, and I think you can move at your full speed incurring a penalty to the climb check, but with skill mastery my climb check is 35, so I can move 80 ft, and I thought I was on my way there....

Anyways, these are for the coming rounds, cuz I'm gonna be out for tonight, so just assume Snare will attempt to flank the mist, then full attack it, fighting defensively.  My attacks will come in then at +14\+7 (plus flanking), and d6 +3 damage, AC 22 touch.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm going out to dinner for my Birthday. EN World remembered, but none of you guys did 

By the way, do we have everyone ready and willing to Teamspeak?  I think we're just waiting on Chris, everyone else has had a go and is working properly.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 25, 2005)

"Remember" implies that one knew the information at some point and forgot. I never learned it, so I didn't forget it! Happy B-day, Doc-man!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 25, 2005)

Well... if one was so inclined, one could check each person's public profile. Provided they haven't lied of course.   Thank you nonetheless.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday!

Cassiel, I believe is on a column?
Krymtchie will skurry down the column next to him, until I see the creature.

If i can do this in a single move I will attempt a turn on the creature.

Turn check Roll# 8701 -> Total: 15  CasterLevel + 1 = 13 HD Creature

*****
*
Krymtchie skurries down the column until the creature is in sight, calling on the power of his god he attempts to destroy(I doubt)/drive back the creature from his allies.
*


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jason! Don't feel bad, Vera needs to remind me when my own birthday is (I check my wallet) let alone hers.   
Speaking of special events I'm hoping of having a BBQ of sorts before the first campaign game at the beginning of term. 

I've re-read the _ lift _ ability of the creature and my conclusion is it would require a will-save for it to use it on a target (sorry Ivana... we'll just say you failed...). I think I was confused because I thought all it needed to succeed was a grapple check but it is a "spell like" ability and so should reference the spell in all ways. It also has a caster level so SR would work too. 

Here's the wording of it: 
As a free action, a crimson death can telekinetically life another creature weighing up to 300 pounds. This ability works like a telekinesis spell (sustained force version, caster level 12th), except that it works only on an opponent already seized by a tendril of the crimson death. Against a struggling opponent, use of this ability requires a successful grapple check (grapple bonus +11).

I must have read only the last sentance and thought that only the grapple was requires as there's no save DC listed. I'll peg the DC as per all spell-likes at 17 = 10+5(spell level) +2(charisma). However as I re-read it the only way of escaping from it is to weigh more than 300 lbs. once the save is failed.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 26, 2005)

* The small kobolds diminutive frame becomes a font for Kurtulmak's (un)holy power! 
Snare leaps and clings to the ceiling but is too far to reach the creature this round. 
Ivana continues to swim to shore and her golem legs quickly feel solid ground beneath the water. 
The crimson death mist runs! Both Krymtchie and Cassiel get attacks of opportunity if they want to take them on the creature, as it tries to flee.  
*


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah well, no big deal; though as a point of reference, my Will save could have totally pwned that DC (it's at a +14...I'd only need a 3 or higher  ). Thanks for the good wishes, and the BBQ sounds fantastic. (You guys have a grill now?? Sweeeeet.)

From the way that telekinetic move sounds, it looks like the best person to grab would have been me, since I am the only person to be able to change my mass like that   Lucky me??


----------



## seveiht (Jun 26, 2005)

mmm bbq


----------



## Kinger (Jun 26, 2005)

BBQ? Sweet.

Fleeing monster? Also sweet.

***********

Shadows dance about the chamber as the monk spins the heatless torch in his hand, laying it flat against his forearm. He lashes out with a kick while rotating his position on the column and, feeling it physically connect, pushes up from the column with both feet two deliver twin kicks into his foggy foe. The first also connects with _some_thing, while his second strikes only mist. Using the momentum of his downward motion to add power, Brother Cassiel swings a downward-arching backfist at the creature, but its misty form dodges it.

The creature appears to waver. The Vigilant Mountain, sensing a momentary opening, delivers a final kick before the creature floats out of reach. As it flies away, Cassiel peers into the darkness for a safe landing point from which he can pursue his foe. 
One should never hesitate when one's course is clear!

***********

Attack: +26 (or +28 if Flurry of Blows penalty no longer applies)
Damage: 12
Miss chance % 1 (high hits): 75
Miss chance % 2 (high hits): 6 <- Damn, I hope there's only 1.
Touch AC: 20
HP: 60/76
Constitution: 12/12
Status Effects: None


----------



## seveiht (Jun 26, 2005)

Have no weapons out currently, so Krymtchie focuses on keeping the thing away.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 27, 2005)

A lovely smack Cassiel...  Good job =)


----------



## Kinger (Jun 27, 2005)

You are considered threatening, though, Creamcheese, what with your Improved Unarmed Strike and all. But, I don't suppose your attack is considered to have an enhancement bonus, does it? Might be incapable of hitting the thing anyway...


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, on my next turn I'd like to Polymorph myself into a Quickling and turn off my Boots of Speed.

Knowledge (Arcana) check for what a Quickling looks like and all that jazz: 24 (Roll 8758) [wtf is up with all these pitiful damn rolls!?!  I got a 20 on my initiative and the last 5 rolls have been completely sub-par!  ]

Bah, whatever, that's what I'm doing =)


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 27, 2005)

So sorry guys! I'm too busy packing and fixing loose ends...   
 I'll hopefully have the net-telephone thing working by mid-week and that'll speed things up dramatically.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 27, 2005)

No!  You *can't*!  QUICKLING DAMMIT!!!     Hopefully we'll talk soon then.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 28, 2005)

heh, i have my first committee meeting on july 14.
I'm told i have to prepare a small document outlining my accomplishments to date.

Well, i haven't actually written a proposal yet, that is due sometime around octoberish.

I started putting stuff in that i have done, and i keep realizing that they won't have a clue what that means without this information, or that information....welll I'm almost done 1 of 5 sections.......and its over 5 pages now.

over all i think its going to be 20-25 pages long haha

....
then i have to condense it down to half a page for the school of graduate studies...oh well, they don't need the back information.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 28, 2005)

Uh... Have fun with that?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 28, 2005)

Well you guys seem like you're bored out of your minds.....maybe this will help bore you back into your mind, not bore into your mind like *awsome drilling some brains sound*:\
http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail131.html


----------



## Kinger (Jun 29, 2005)

So, uh, DM... y'back yet?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jun 29, 2005)

Doesn't look like it yet


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jun 30, 2005)

Ahhh man, check out the new 8bt, its super funny........


----------



## Kinger (Jun 30, 2005)

Talk about turning the tables... I didn't think Fighter had the Thief-esque cunning to try something like that. Generally it's been more like:

Villain: "Hello, fellow citizen!"
Fighter: "Hi, I'm Fighter!"
Villain: "Would you care to divulge your team's weaknesses and secrets?"
Fighter: "_Would_ I!"

Man, 550 makes me laugh every time. _Every time, _even though I know full well what's coming.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 30, 2005)

I am back! I have teamspeak! It looks like I can connect to the freeware clan server mike is running. Now we need to set up a time. 
What are you guys doing for Canada day incidentally?


----------



## Kinger (Jun 30, 2005)

Canada Day? What in the hell are you talking ab-
Oh, _right_! That's this weekend!

I'll give you three guesses as to whether or not I've got plans this weekend. If it takes you more than two, I'll be _very_ disappointed in you. 

I'll probably be up for anything. Hell, I can probably get to Hamilton if need be.


----------



## seveiht (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm in New Brunswick

I forgot what the web page was for this thing.  But I did a search for Krymtchie in google and it came up hahahhaha!


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 1, 2005)

Wellll, I'm working 3-11 tonight, and I know Jason is gonna be in the Hammer this weekend....so maybe tomorrow(saturday), 'cause I think Jays coming over here to visit.

P.S. 
When are you getting back Chris? (from Japan and Vancouver)
I say this because if we have problems with team speak, Mike and I could just go over to your house and such, also, we tried a different program too, called Ventrillo or something, it seemed to work as well...


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey!  The Bif-meister is totally correct in stating that I'm coming to the Hammer this weekend.

Just waiting for my ride at the moment.

We should arrive by 3pm or so.  At which point there will be much drinking and gaming (board or otherwise).

Gimme a call on my cell and I'll be sure to let you know what the plans are.

As for Ventrillo: MUCH COOLER than Teamspeak in my opinion.  Find it at: http://www.ventrilo.com/

Mike's got a server up with the same IP.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm currently back in Hamilton! Can everyone get online for teamspeak on Sunday? 
Saturday I have plans but Sunday we can definitely meet for couple hours. Vera's got a significant amount of work to do so it would likely be at one of your places (or over pizza or similar!). If I don't reach you by phone by the time you get this message give me a call!


----------



## Kinger (Jul 2, 2005)

Sunday should be good. I don't think I'll be able to get to Hamilton, though, so you'll have to be satisfied with an online "Welcome Back."

Welcome Back!

Anyhoo, yeah, I should be able to get on Teamspeak or whatever program we'll be using come Sunday.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 2, 2005)

As for getting together, I could suggest my place, but I have a cat....so....that pretty much means that Chris and Jay would be miserable...

So, the only other option would be Jason's place, if hes still here by sunday, in which case it would probably have to be in the earlier part of the day.


----------



## seveiht (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, i won't be around but i may be able to be online, i can use the text to voice option of ventrillo.  but I don't have any materials with me.  Fortunately the character is on this page


----------



## Kinger (Jul 3, 2005)

Soooo... Are we doing anything today, then?

EDIT: I'm guessing not.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry about that everyone... It's that time of the month again when my significant other flips out... 
Anyhow... Mike so we can try teamspeak? Ventrillo doesn't immediately agree with my Linux distribution so it may take as much time as Skype to debug - which might not be worth it.
We should really get this show on the road though!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 4, 2005)

For the amount of user tweeking we'd have to do just to have everybody hear everything I'd say the debugging is some well invested time.  Ventrillo's the first VOIP proggie we've had work right out of the box to date.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to spend a chunk of time tommorow debugging ventrillo! Does this program work for _ everyone _? Just a check!


----------



## Kinger (Jul 6, 2005)

I THINK mine does... Since people have abandoned Skype I'm unsure when anyone's online, so I don't know when I can test it.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm almost always on teamspeak, and I'm now going to be on ventrillo all the time


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok! I have the linux server _ running _ (I think) well. Lets set up a time when to test this out. Let's say after 8PM tommorow evening I'll have the server up and I'll email the connection info.


----------



## Kinger (Jul 7, 2005)

Righto, DM! Can't wait.

Now that the latest patch has rendered Battlefield 2 unplayable, it's not like I had other plans.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 7, 2005)

How do you mean unplayable? All the demo users could play on the legit servers before the 1.01 patch?  

BTW, I had quite a bit of fun last Saturday as I monopolized Ben's comp for about 6 hours playing it. This coming year will be *very* interesting indeed.... 



			
				DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> Ok! I have the linux server _running _(I think) well.




Wait a tick.  You've started up your own server??    Mike's was working fine.  What's the IP for the server anyway?  We've got to have that to connect.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 7, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no linux client, so he'll have to set up his own server, cuz mike has windows 

Also, I found a no-cd crack, so I've been monopolizing on the BF2 as well, it even let me play on-line for a while, although now I'm having problems.....


----------



## Kinger (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually, by "unplayable" I meant that the already crash-happy BF2 doesn't actually run at ALL now. Joy.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

Going to be delayed an hour and a half.... landlord made a surprise visit... sigh... bear with!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 8, 2005)

You're not using my account Ben, are you?

As per Ventrilo... no, no you weren't.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

It's up and running and you should have gotten an email with the I.P!

My router may prove problematic though... let's just see if the port forwarding is correct.


----------



## seveiht (Jul 8, 2005)

no email here,

my server is the linux server, and it will accept windows clients.
I don't believe they've made a linux client though


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

I sent to the usual greenwm email address. The problem is I have a linux laptop and so only I can be the server.  
Do you have a dual boot machine?

Edit: Wait a second... didn't teamspeak work for everyone?!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 8, 2005)

I got it.  Steve's trying it out as we speak.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok so it's teamspeak then that we'll be using?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't understand?? Don't you have a Windows enabled compyootar?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

I do but my laptop is the only one available tonight because Vera's writting her report... Murphy's law remember.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought she bought this ubar laptop that you could write on and stuff??


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 8, 2005)

Yupppers but that one has a faulty keyboard. I'm not joking. Murphy Murphy Murphy. Let's get a teamspeak server up is Mike's continually running?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 8, 2005)

But doesn't it have a serial port that you could hook up another keyboard too?? Wait a minute... ISN'T THAT THING NEW?!? How's it got a "faulty" keyboard!?! 

It is running right this minute actually


----------



## Kinger (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone in the channel right now, as a test, will be treated to background music to ensure that something's actually coming through. It's just like Radio!

Or not. This doesn't have any adds for car dealerships or insurance companies. It's BETTER than Radio!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, Steve's Monk and I did a pretty good job killing that Writhing Mass of Tentacles.
He dealt it a crapton of damage, my summons and I soaked everything it dished out.

So, I spent a Summon Monster II, Summon Monster IV and a Dimension Door fighting that thing.  :\  It was worth not dying I suppose.


----------



## Kinger (Jul 9, 2005)

All foul creatures of the world shall soon learn to fear the flying kicks of the Vigilant Mountain!

Retributive-Strike-of-the-Harvest-God-kick! 3d12+15!


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes indeed! The black tentacles dropped under demonic giant crocodile attack and righteous flying kicks! 
Now when would be a good time for _ everyone _ to try this out? It took under 45 minutes to do the battle and that with distraction! 
Post your best times and no-show!


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 9, 2005)

Saturday, and uh, saturday, I work 11pm-7am all next week, so maybe an early start during the week would be ok, but other than that saturdays the only free day.

BTW, which server are we using, Mike's or Chris's, for teamspeak that is?


----------



## Kinger (Jul 10, 2005)

Please don't use this as a basis for an unfavourable analysis of my social life (*cough*) but I'm free most evenings. Monday night's no good, as I'm actually at an in-person game that night this week. Other than that... I don't believe I have plans.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 11, 2005)

Most evenings are free for me.  Unless I plan something.  Saturdays and Sundays are also free.  For the next seven weeks, I live for work and whatever else I can find to pass the time.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 12, 2005)

All we need is to hear from Mike now...


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 12, 2005)

Would it be OK if I switched my character, cuz a core rogue, although fun, can be played almost anytime, I would like to play that semi-munchkin half-dragon assassin, since it may be the only time to play such a character. I can have a new character spec. for tomorrow.

P.S. I think the dicebox is dead.......
Wait, no, just moved to http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp


----------



## seveiht (Jul 13, 2005)

*crickets chirp*

I can probably manage any nite, except sunday of course.  I'll just move other stuff around  
Not that i have plans mind you, I have nothing but committee meeting right now.

Oh and word of advice, don't play while exhausted and stressed.

It makes you do funny things haha.

I tried to poison Chris's character(which was out of character)  now I have to deal with the consequences haha.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 13, 2005)

Stab happy gnome time eh?   I need details man, DETAILS!


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 14, 2005)

Long story short, Omicron (Chris's mage) is sitting in a bar, when our friendly nieghbourhood assassin (poorly disguised as an old gnome), starts to spread rumors.  Omicron fearing for the poor old chaps sanity, attempts to hypnotise the gnome,  Easy finds out, slips some not-so-nice substances into the aging wizards drink, starting a large kafluffal(not sure how to spell that).  But no one was hurt, just a run in with the guards, an antitoxin used, and a wizard now on the (good?) guys team.....


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 14, 2005)

Bif the Understudy said:
			
		

> Long story short, Omicron (Chris's mage) is sitting in a bar, when our friendly nieghbourhood assassin (poorly disguised as an old gnome), starts to spread rumors. Omicron fearing for the poor old chaps sanity, attempts to hypnotise the gnome, Easy finds out, slips some not-so-nice substances into the aging wizards drink, starting a large kafluffal(not sure how to spell that). But no one was hurt, just a run in with the guards, an antitoxin used, and a wizard now on the (good?) guys team.....




You're paraphrasing sucks.  I thought our friendly neighbourhood assassin *was* Easy.  So Easy was disguised as an old gnome and was spreading rumours so Omicron attempted to hypnotize Easy but failed so Easy dropped some poison shyte in his drink.  Why doesn't that make any sense?   >_<


----------



## seveiht (Jul 15, 2005)

But it is about right  

I somehow got wrapped up in playing a tinker gnome personality/kender, instead of my assasin using the 'gnome' as a cover.  He really is a gnome though, just a very devious one, and one not prone to the behaviour of the rest of his race.

Ezee was spreading rumours about town, some select few which are mostly true anyhow.  And one of the people I was talking to was Chris's character Omicron...or was it Theta?
anyhow...
He decided to hypnotize me, I noticed, and saved.  I didn't like this, and yelled out sorceror.
I considered stabbing him but then I decided I didn't want to lose my character so I dropped some nice mushroom extract in his drink.  (does lots of wisdom and int damage)  Wanted to soften up his mind.

He drank and passed and goes hmm...interesting taste.
yells poison!

Barmaid ran and got the guards, Ezee tried to cast detect poison(knock the glass out of his hand)  The guards came we argued, Ezee complained about the spell, the wizard complained about the poison, the guards just got fed up and dragged us both off.

Guards went to bubbles, bubbles confirmed the poison.  They dragged us off again, this time ezee was in manacles...human sized....Ezee slipped out and away on his broom.

***
In retrospect, Ezee never would have done what he did.  I was in a stupid mood from being exhausted and stressed from my commitee report, and just had spen 10 hours in a car with 2 dogs.  But hey! it stirs things up and makes them interesting


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 15, 2005)

It hasn't been sending me email updates... 

 Yeah Omicron's first meeting with Easy the gnomish assassin was funny and potentially dangerous (for Omicron). I need 3rd level spells to cast a stilled silent hypnotism but when I do... 
I don't know how you roleplayed your character prior to last game Mike but I thought you played him _ very _ gnomish - which is good, but from the sounds of it that's not quite what you had in mind.
I think I played Omicron very close to the way I envision him, although I'm not sure I played his stats correctly. (Steve: I have worse stats than Joe-average... I'm not kidding.) I see him as more charismatic and commanding than his stats dictate.  


Ok! It seems like everyone's up for a Saturday evening teamspeak game! Let's set it at 7PM. Sound ok?


----------



## Kinger (Jul 15, 2005)

There goes MY Saturday night... 

SWEET! I now have plans!

DM, are you playing an enchanter? You and my Sorceror, Sigmund Ponsonby-Smythe-Chessiwick, should get together and compare notes.

Of course, I actually don't get any say in what spells I get each level. I'm using the homebrewed Sorc where spells are generated randomly. On the upside, I DID get Purify Food and Drink, which most Sorcerors can't. It helps that my character's a snobbish "noble."


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm playing a straight wizard actually! I've got spell focus enchantment, illusion, necromancy and shortly evocation and transmutation.  (Starting Int of 14...) 
So yep, I'm pretty much all over the board. I'm one of those people who could never ever play a specialist.  
Although I hear there's a price on sorceror heads, Omicron gets along well with just about anyone and is not likely to take up the price...  

purify food and drink?! Who gets to roll randomly, you or Dan?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 15, 2005)

All right, no angry shouts of disapproval from the DM so here we go again,

Daarok Half red dragon human, rogue5/assassin5, Neutral evil

Base stats       Magic modifiers
     20                     20
     16                     18
     14                     14
     20                     24
     13                     13
     10                     10
HP: 60
AC: 24 Touch:15 
Fort:9
Refl:15
Will: 8
death attack DC 23
Melee:+11/+6
Ranged:+10/+5
Breath weapon: 6d10 fire dc 19
2xclaws and a bite
Feats: expertise, deft strike, power attack, iron will, great fortitude
darkvision and lowlight 60ft
skills:
appraise:8
balance9
bluff:7
climb:20
concentration:2
decipher script:8
disable device:22
disguise:12 (22 when alter self)
escape artist:17
forgery:9
hide:44
innuendo:5
intimidate:7
intuit direction:6
jump:38
knowledge skills:8 except architechture, and geography
listen:11
move silently:37
open lock:14
pick pocket:15
read lips:8
ride:4
scry:7
search:30
sense motive:10
spot:19
swim:13
use magic device:12


Items:
+1 silent moves mithril chainshirt      5100
assassins dagger    10302
ring of the chameleon   12000
ring of jumping, climbing, susteneance, protection +1, feather falling   12500
robe of blending 10000
lens of detection    3500
headbland of intelect +4       16000
gloves of dexterity    8000
eyes of the eagle   1000
cloak of res +3     9000
boots of the elvenkind  2000
wand of truestrike     750
2 antitoxins
2 acid flasks
5 alchemist fire
5 tanglefoot bags
shadow essence
2 greenblood oils
2 scrolls of invisibility


Languages:
common
abyssal
infernal
celestial
dwarven
elven
goblin
giant


----------



## Kinger (Jul 15, 2005)

Uh... Can you wear a robe and armour at the same time?
And that's one helluva ring you've got there...

Are your lenses of detection and eyes of the eagle on at the same time? I don't think that's do-able...

Still, looks nigh-undetectable. I hope I don't end up on his hit-list, because that save-vs-death DC is nasty. I assume the Assassin's Dagger ups the DC?


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 15, 2005)

Muh-huh-huh-huh-huhnchkin   

Especially that ring.  That takes the cake dood


----------



## Kinger (Jul 15, 2005)

DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> purify food and drink?! Who gets to roll randomly, you or Dan?




Dan does the random rolling. Makes it more interesting. 


EDIT: We're still on for tonight, right?


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Yup! But I might have misplaced Mike's IP...


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 17, 2005)

So that was rather frustrating... anyhow just so everyone remembers next attempt is this Thursday!


----------



## Kinger (Jul 17, 2005)

ARGH!!! Goddamn boony isp...

Well, it finally fixed itself (through no action of our own, I believe). Sorry about last night, guys, I was really looking forward to it.

Thursday sounds okay so far, though I don't know when this week I'll be doing my local game. It might be several times this week, but I'll aim to avoid Thursday if I can.

ARGH!!!


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 18, 2005)

Meh, it happens. Big corporate companies these days are funny as hell. They have your money tied up one way or another so they don't give a damn whether their service is weaker than crap. I remember my second year, I didn't have internet access (among other people on my block) until early October.  That was a particularly stressful period and it illustrates my point so well.  To Cogeco, we're just a bunch of freeloading students


----------



## seveiht (Jul 20, 2005)

_I like being a free loader
haha


_


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 20, 2005)

I talked with Ben yesterday and Thursday seems good for go with him - is everyone else still ok with tommorow?


----------



## Kinger (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know anymore... It depends on what the respective plans of my local group are. On top of that, I can't vouch for my craptacular connection. So, I will tentatively say that I'm up for it. I will do my best to contact you guys if plans change, so if I don't show up on Thursday and you get no notice, it's because the internet gods have seen fit to send me to the emptiness of cyber-limbo. Not cool.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 20, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea to have an update on what has transpired so far.  I know it was especially difficult not having a clue what was going on since I missed the first online meeting, and I'm sure Mike and Steve would appreciate an overview as well


----------



## seveiht (Jul 21, 2005)

why? did something else happen besides what we did on these boards?

last i heard it fled off into the darkness with my turn, and our monk got in a couple kicks as it fled.


also, i may be a bit late(assuming we are starting at around 6pm)
but it shouldn't be that late.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 21, 2005)

Steve and I had a mini-game where we fought and triumphed over a set of Black Tentacles (from the 69th level of Gehentai to boot!  )

That little fight was just a spur of the moment deal.  Nothing happened with the rest of the characters.


----------



## Kinger (Jul 21, 2005)

Man, we ROCKED that damn octopus. Fear my fearsome flying feet!

Speaking of segways (and spelling fonetically), when do we start tonight? I should be good, as long as my isp sees fit to allow it.


And before you write to me, I know phonetically is spelled incorrectly above. That's part of the joke.


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 21, 2005)

From what Chris said at Gumbdo, we're starting at 8:00, he has something to do, and I have to cook.....


----------



## Kinger (Jul 22, 2005)

New dice-roll-archive-thingy-whatsit:

http://www.nadaka.us/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Search

Actually the OLD one, but moved.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 22, 2005)

*First inscription*

"No Golden thrones 
Come with ease
By Nimraith's bones
Ye shall be pleased."


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 22, 2005)

*Next inscriptions*

Terran:
"Seek not here 
Twil not be found
The treasure lies, I fear, 
Far underground"

Ignan:
FOOLS! - GO  BACK


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd like to do one thing before diving into the water, that is, I'd like to fake my death, by way of a death wail and a splat into the water, bluff or something


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 25, 2005)

I still want you to come out of hiding and apologize to the Paraelemental for the mean thing you said


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 27, 2005)

Double post get!

So boyos, when is the next game set for?  Thursday again? or are we vying for a Saturday game.  I can play any weeknight or weekend


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm up for Saturday this week, I'de prefer to have more time than last time and that's the best time for me. 
How's everyone else's week going?


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 27, 2005)

Saturday is ok for right now, I still don't have a standard schedule, and I may actually have to work saturday, seeing as I only have 8 hours this week :|  Also, I think I'll be working 3-11 for the next 3 weeks, so probably no Gumbdo either....Boooourns


----------



## seveiht (Jul 27, 2005)

Well i guess saturday will be ok 

My week? Well most of my time has been spent sleeping or lying on my back.  So yes I think I could probably do Saturday.  

I also hear that ezee was played for me and that certain things happened 
we'll see how that works out but I have my doubts.  

I had had a lot of plans leading up to that moment but now everything is screwed up.  Not to mention certain conflicts with certain party members.  Now I'm trying to wrack my brain thinking of what to do.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 28, 2005)

I volunteered my services at work Saturday.  I don't know from when to when, so please don't count me out yet.  More info to come.

As I remember, the confrontation was between the para-elemental and ourselves, so I don't see any party conflict at the moment.  Unless Ivana presses the issue of course.  Which she won't.  At the time it was more of a skin-saver since I'd just taken quite a bit of falling damage.


----------



## seveiht (Jul 28, 2005)

ezee is my gnome from dan's game


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeouch that bad eh Mike? It's good to see you're taking it slow though!

I came into Dan's game last session from a 1-game session perspective and I still am not sure of the ramifications of that busy night. All Dan had to say was "I have to write Mike a very long email..."    

I'm not sure what Ezee's plans were but from my vantage we had:
#1 a ranger with a vow to kill the undead and an abiding hatred of them
#2 a mayor paying us to kill the undead and no other quests on the plate
#3 lots of little undead the cleric can destroy by the score followed by weak acolytes 
#4 a wand of charm person most effective against extracting information from weak acolytes
#5 ezee flubbed some rolls and ended up being spotted by half the group doing something terribly suspicious

Ben mentioned something to the effect of Restill of the Hevon family being important to Easy after the game and after we trashed and concecrated the cult... 
well then...


----------



## seveiht (Jul 28, 2005)

The letter he sent me, I'm actually still not quite sure what happened. So I'm not sure what he had been doing or whether ezee would actually ever do that. I have no problem dealing with consequences of my characters actions but right now I don't know if I want to play dealing with consequences of things when I'm not even sure of what I did. I would've rathered if he had not played me at all. but he did 

I was actually going to send him a document about what I was going to do while you guys were doing your thing but I was too late in sending it I guess. In any case ezee really needed to be involved in this. I don't know maybe it's time to make a new character. At this point I cannot see him becoming an assassin as I wanted him to. and I don't see him resolving issues with certain characters .


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah not good, Dan felt there was no way he could simply let him sit the last session out because he's so tightly woven into the story (he even said this to everyone if my memory serves me right). I could tell he was struggling with what to do.
If it helps, Omicron, though you or your character may not know, is not out to destroy all evil creatures. That's a fool's quest and a practical impossiblity. In fact he's had a number of friends who were assassins and even a pet demon or two. As long as evil harms only other evil then he's perfectly fine with a comrade of a different moral compass.   
He was going to propose that you help him assassinate Baroness Danelle actually.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 28, 2005)

I was quite content with a friendly evil rogue as a friend!  Hell, knowing ooc that Ezee was preparing to enter the Assassins Guild, I was licking my chops at the possibility of aiding and abbetting a secret club of mass murderers.  Lackeys could be helpful in future conquest ventures.

What's even scarier is that I've forgotten what my character's name was


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 28, 2005)

Heh, very nice Jay.....

As a battlerager, you can't let petty things like ethics, morals, common sense, friends, food, or even fine dwarven ale...mmmh...dwarven ale....wait where was I....cripes!  Ah yes, get in the way.  Ferdinand is a firm believer in the popular battlerager saying of "If it moves, kill it"

'Nough said


----------



## seveiht (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually i reread dan's message, it may not be as bad as i thought.  Have to wait for him to answer a couple questions though.  Plus i probably overreacted, as i do when i'm drugged 

but omicron and ezee need to sit down and straighten stuff out.
I'm not sure what to do about the ranger, i'm a bit bitter about joel's choice, since he knew i had contacts in cult there and yet he made a ranger with a vendeta against them anyhow.


----------



## Kinger (Jul 29, 2005)

Did you expect something _else_ from Joel? 

I should be good for Saturday. No plans.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 30, 2005)

Poor Joel... so lost.  and oblivious.  Obliviously lost.  Obliviously lost in oblivion.  >.<   At least that *DRUID* druggy died a horrible death.  I was about to O.D. him just for the hell of it.  hehehe


----------



## Kinger (Jul 30, 2005)

Aw, I liked his druid! Well, not the part where he'd cast spells that seemed to benefit the enemy more than the party... But otherwise!


----------



## seveiht (Jul 30, 2005)

meh, what can you do


----------



## Kinger (Jul 30, 2005)

Soooo... We got a time for tonight?


----------



## seveiht (Jul 30, 2005)

was just gonna ask what time


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jul 30, 2005)

*Argh....*

I'm going to have to cancel for tonight...   
We're beneficiaries of an impromptu parental visit... Sigh.
I know Ben can't make Monday and Dan's having his game on Sunday so when's the next best day for everyone? 
Sorry about this! On the other hand it's only something like 4 more weeks before the campaign starts up again. Steve and Jason when are you guys getting back to Hamilton? I'm hoping to have a BBQ to kick off the 24th game session!


----------



## Bif the Understudy (Jul 31, 2005)

Sadly, it is not only Monday that is bad for me, I work 3-11 the whole week, and on Saturday Margaret and I are heading into the T-dot to meet up with Steve, Julia, Sinah, Chris, and others to go shopping and then to the baseball game. I'm sure anyones really welcome to come, though thats mostly for Jason seeing as he lives in Toronto.

So...if you guys want to go on without me, heres what daarok will do....bluff is 25 (7375) for faking death(also, in character none of the party is aware that daarok was even the one to activate the elemental). After that Daarok, will shadow the party, detecting and disarming traps. If theres an encouter that can actually be sneak attacked, daarok will attempt to death attack using deft strike and true strike with full power attack, then melt back into the shadows.

If he needs to be confronted about the elemental thing, I have a potion of glibness, make something clever up


----------



## Kinger (Jul 31, 2005)

I haven't got plans for this week as of yet...

And I don't know when I'll be back. Currently debating whether I should move back before or after the Toronto Con.


----------



## ThaDoc (Jul 31, 2005)

Nani...? People coming to Toronto, Toronto Cons... when's all this happening?? My calendar's lookin empty and I'd like to fill it with something.

Fill it with BRAAAAAAIIIINSSS!!!


----------



## Kinger (Aug 1, 2005)

BEHOLD!


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 4, 2005)

*I hate HEAT*

I'm coming home from work to record temperatures everyday and I don't know if any of you knew it before but I absolutely cannot stand HEAT. My energy is sapped away like the touch of a shadow. I live in ing CANADA! We shouldn't have even close to the same temperatures than Kuala lumpur! 
http://www.cbc.ca/weather/conditions.jsp?station=YHM
http://www.cbc.ca/weather/conditions.jsp?station=WMKK
     
Anyhow, I'de love to game this week but until this heat wave breaks and my air-con can actually compete with the insane blast furnace that is outside I'm really not up for it... 
Maybe Saturday? I sure hope the weather-network is more accurate than the CBC because at this rate I'm going to expire before the end of this summer.


----------



## seveiht (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm one of those power leaches, i'm running my airconditioner.  if i didn't between my arm and the heat i would never sleep.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 7, 2005)

I take it no one is up for tonight...   
Oh well, we can try at least a few more times this summer.


----------



## seveiht (Aug 7, 2005)

I popped on team speak to see if anyone was there, but no one was


----------



## ThaDoc (Aug 8, 2005)

Ben and I were out enjoying downtown T.O.  The weather was pleasant to say the least, and the NY YANKS got beat down 8-5.  RANDY JOHNSON GOT PWNED!!  So yeah, that was why nobody was on.  Well... nobody important anyway


----------



## seveiht (Aug 9, 2005)

*A gnome creeps up behind the mage* STABBY STAB STAB!!

*Heads to the doctor for repetitive stress syndrome holding his elbow*


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm... Is there still interest in fighting paraelementals on the plane of shadow? 
I'm off to Vancouver (again) for another week of data taking shortly so I don't know how much time I'm going to have free but we could try after I get back (22nd or so) if there's interest. Or we could just wait for everyone to get back and have an actual game shortly threafter. 
Comments?


----------



## Kinger (Aug 11, 2005)

I should be good for another game whenever you can. I'm not looking forward to trying to overcome its damage reduction, but we'll see.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I guess that's as close to  a vote as I'm going to get...  
See you all in September!


----------



## ThaDoc (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm trying to get a costume started for the Ren Festival September 4th


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 20, 2005)

Ben's chaimail is going to be tough to beat for that!  
What are you planning? 
I'll probably be headed to it as well, though without get-up.


----------



## Kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a sneaking suspicion that a karate ge and boken won't quite cut it. 

Also...


----------



## DungeonMaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah that's hilarious! 

I've just worked 49 hours in 3 days... I'm taking a break when I get back...


----------

